# BOOK WORMS PART 2



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

New Home Wormies  

Does someone definately die   in the new HP ??

I too shall have to read the last one  

Kim xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yep, fraid somebody definitely get's it in this book  

I just can't see it being Ron or Hermione, or at least I really hope she doesn't bump either of them off.

When they brought out the last book and said a big character was going to get it, Sirius Black didn't even enter my mind. How could he be a big character when he'd only been in the last 2 books as a head in the fire or a pen friend to Harry

So when they say "big character" this time, I'm looking for a non obvious choice. Snape maybe?!?!?!


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh I hope Snape doesn't die - I like him! I'm still putting my money on Ron!

To be honest I wouldn't mind if Hagrid got the chop - I've never warmed to him as a character and he annoyed me even more played by Robbie Coltrane.

___

I'm reading a pretty dull book at the moment - Ignorance by Milan Kundera. I feel like I *should* like it cos it's very well written, but it's just not gripping. Luckily it's short so I'll have it out of the way soon enough.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Ahhh Poor Hagrid  

I'd rather Snape got the chop


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah but then there'd be no more Alan Rickman...and that would be a crying shame imho! LOL 

If you like HP then give His Dark Materials by Phillip Pullman a go - it blows HP out of the water in my opinion...

It's a trilogy - Northern Lights, The Subtle Knife and The Amber Spyglass. I cried at the end.


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh Snork you've made my day mentioning His Dark Materials!!
I bought this a few weeks ago & am so looking forward to reading this now, I love the HP books so if this is better than I'm in for a treat!!
I hope it's Draco who gets it in new HP book.. Smug little git he is  

Roz xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

> I hope it's Draco who gets it in new HP book.. Smug little git he is


 LOL, he is isn't he?? 

Roz, the Phillip Pullman trilogy is AWESOME! The first book is the simplest, after that it gets quite deep and very bizarre! It makes the magic/fantasy stuff in HP seem like party tricks but it also has a more complex, serious 'message' too. It's one of the best things I've ever read. Haunted me for ages afterwards. I went to see the stage adaptation at the National Theatre last week - sooo disappointing...


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi all,

On HP Someone definitely dies and I'm sure its going to be someone we like after all wasn't JKR described as being in tears after she had written this bit? My votes still with Neville.

Snorkmaiden, Why do we feel the need to finish dull books? I do too, except if its really dull I end up starting something else and never finishing it! Result is I've got quite a few half read books.   Think I'm going to have to get rid of them...

I've just finished the new Kazuo Ishiguro "Never Let Me Go", found it compelling with an interesting theme.

I also loved His Dark Materials, Roz you're in for a treat, I couldn't put them down! From the review will avoid the stage play. Also thinking about avoiding the film as the US studios are insisting on removing god from it. Not entirely sure how they intend to do this or what will be left.

Anyway happy reading everyone.


Edna


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

*Edna* - I've got a fair few unfinished books too! I have bookmarks in them 'just in case' I go back to them, but I probably never will, lol! I couldn't ever get rid of them though. My house is full of books, it's ridiculous!

So the Americans have already started on the film version of His Dark Materials have they? I thought it was only a matter of time... How can you cut God (the Regent?) out of the story? Surely that's the whole flippin' point of it all Well, I hope at least that they get the horror and emotion because that's somethign that was truely lacking in the stage version.

I finished the dull Milan Kundera book and it really didn't do a thing for me so I can't recommend it. I did however, read a good book after it, called Bare Bones, by Kathy Reichs. Anyone read anything by her? She's a forensic anthropologist so all her novels are grounded in her own knowledge and experience. I think she's wicked - she's so clever!

Am now embarking upon a children's book lent to me by my ten year old niece - 'Noughts and Crosses' by Malorie Blackman. I'll let you know my verdict...


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I have got half way through Northern Lights.. Am really struggling to finish it, I'm finding it very drawn out & very boring to be honest.. I keep wanting to skip pages.. Very dissapointed with it..  
Roz


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello  

Does anybody know the exact date the new HP book comes out please? (this has probably been discussed previously but i only read back on this part).

I think WH Smith and Amazon deliver on the day, but DH and I are fighting over who gets to read it first    I read quicker...thats my excuse, and DH usually listens to audio books on the way to work, lazzzzzzy he is!

I think Ron will meet his doom in the new one    or another thought i had was Dumbledore... eeek.

Since reading HP nothing seems to keep me engaged, i feel like i have been spoilt    Maybe i should give His Dark Materials a go.

Helen x


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

*Roz,* what a shame you're not enjoying Northern Lights. Which bit are you up to? I have to admit that the book did not appeal to me at all at first and I put off reading it for ages. In fact I started it a couple of times and gave up cos I couldn't get into the style of writing, it was so different to anything I'd previously read, BUT, when I did perserve with the story and I got to the end of Northern Lights I just could not wait to get hold of the second book to find out what happened next. Still, we can't all like the same can we, and fantasy fiction is such a 'niche' genre.

*Helen* - I don't know the exact date that HP comes out but I know it's in July. I can definitely recommend His Dark Materials, but it's a lot darker, heavier and complex than HP.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Helen - HP is out on 16th! See you all on 17th for first thoughts!


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Annie  

I feel like a kid waiting for xmas  

DH thinks Percy is for the chop, but is he really a main character? I'm not so sure. His other guess was Dobby the house elf.....what is he on??  

Not sure i should be admitting this, but i started reading The magic faraway tree by Enid Blyton today. I loved it as a child, but fear i may be disappointed and the magic may have gone now hehe

Helen x


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sure I put a post on here last week, but it seems to have disappeared (or knowing my work's PC, it'll have vanished in the midst of IT land!)

I read in one of the Scottish papers last week that Robbie Coltrane had hinted he may not be playing Hagrid for much longer.  Whether he was simply saying he had had enough of playing him and didn't want to do it anymore, or he was hinting at something he knew that we didn't.... 

Can't wait for it either way - I made DH queue with me at midnight whilst on my honeymoon for the last one!  

Claire
x


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

*Helen* - I used to love the Magic Faraway Tree. I don't think I could read it now because I wouldn't want to spoil the memory. I hope you have fun with Moonface and Sylvie and the Saucepan man though!!! 

*I've got a recommendation for everyone: How I Live Now by Meg Rosoff.*
Link-->http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...19399/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_3_1/026-2742793-4228450

I started reading it in bed last night and I just finished it this afternoon, I loved reading it that much!

It won the Guardian Children's Fiction Prize and is up for Children's book of the year I think....

It's wonderful and very moving. One of those stories that lingers on in your memory for a long time... 

**BIG THUMBS UP**


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi folks.

Just been away on hols so time to read trashy thrillers. Just finished the latest in Sue Graftons ABC of crime R is for Ricochet. Great fun.

Snorkmaiden, I don't know what they are going to do with the Dark Matrials film. I'm concerned about what I've read so far but New Line (Lord Of The Rings lot) are making it. Think it may be one to rent on DVD. 

I've also got bookshelves in every room of our house. Not keen on getting rid of books but as DH reminds me we are planning to move this year and so do we really want to move books which we don't want to read. Its a toughy.

Anyway must run.

Happy reading everyone.


Edna


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

Just giving this a bump up!

Edna - I just hope they don't ruin a damn fine trilogy by messing about with it.

Yay for trashy thrillers - where would we be without them eh? 

I read something terrible last year - Want To Play? by PJ Tracy...oh god, it was dreadful. 

I'm a big fan of Thomas Harris - the Silence of the Lambs/Red Dragon trilogy...fab!

At the moment I'm reading Vernon God Little - OMG! How angry is this chap?? A very unpleasant, but brilliantly written book.


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

MR WEASLEY GETS THE CULL IN THE NEW BOOK....
Well he nearly did in the last and he said he'd die for the order...

HELP NEEDED...ANY OPINIONS ON...
Shoppaholic books, i read the first one when i was on the bike at the gym but am on holkipops next week is it worth buying the next 3 to read??
Answer needed asap, i go in 3 days.


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Don't know about the shopaholic books from personal experience cos i have only read one of them (can't remember which one, but really funny). My friend has all of them and says that they are all good  
Another of her books 'can you keep a secret?' is pretty good as well, i read that on hols a couple of years ago.

Have just read The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold, it was one of those can't put it down reads. Am waiting for her other book 'Lucky' to arrive now (bought it on eBay), i just hope it is as good.

Snorkmaiden, The magic faraway had lost a bit of it's magic but i still couldn't put it down. I think Enid Blyton managed brilliantly to tap into the magic you hold as a child   wouldn't it be lovely to be that carefree again...


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

Snorkmaiden, I like Thomas Harris too although sometimes a bit graphic for my taste (I prefer my blood and guts out of sight where is doesn't stain). 

Never read and PK Tracey doesn't sound like one to check out.

Helen lo, Lovely Bones was a Fabe really unusual book. I haven't tried anything else by Alice Sebold yet as I think she has a hard act to follow. I'd be interested in what you thought of Lucky.

Anyway goodnight everyone.


Edna


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya Bookworms !!
I love reading i will read anything really, I live in Holland so what ever i can find in english is gonna be read by me, luckily at work there is a bookshelf that other brits bring in there old books, so in desperation any thing is a go !

Sicknote Shopaholic books are good very easy read and quite funny def good for holiday read.

I am so looking forward to HP coming out i will be such a mardy cow till i can get it have even considerd coincidiing a trip home to see familiy with the realease how sad is that !!( my brother loves Hp too and if i dont read it at same time i know he will be on phone telling me all.

Oh well guess i should go
Happy reading
lol
Lou x


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

*Helen* - I absolutely loved 'The Lovely Bones'...I've also read 'Lucky'. I'm warning you, it's a pretty harrowing read. It's a true story; an account of Alice Sebold's rape when she was a student. It made me feel very uncomfortable at times, which I'm sure was the author's intention. I can imagine that men reading it would feel _very_ uncomfortable.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi I cant remember who recommended "My Sisters Keeper" to me but i wanted to say thanks.  I really enjoyed the book, it was very thought provoking and i cried my eyes out at the end of the book.  I would definately recommend it 
Mish x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

I've nearly finished 'The Time Travellers Wife' by Audrey Niffeneger which is unputdownable!! It does have some upsetting and graphic m/c stuff though so its worth knowing that if it would upset you.

I have not enjoyed a book as much as this in ages

Nicky x


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

Nicky and Mish  - I plan on reading both of those books - when I find the time.

I'm reading a bit of a 'nothing' book at the moment - The Other Side of the Dale by Gervase Phinn. Just little anecdotes about his life as a school inspector in the Yorkshire Dales. It's okay, but I can't wait to get my teeth into a gripping novel.


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Have finished Lucky, and you're right it is a harrowing read. It is a very good read though, glad i did.

About to start the Pulman trilogy, i could be some time  

Will keep my eye out on eBay for 'my sister's keeper', am still trying to get 'how i live now'....forgot to bid last time.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Mish - it was me who recommended "My Sisters Keeper" - I'm really pleased you liked it.

I read the Lovely Bones about a year ago and I was staggered by the style and nature of of the book. I couldn't believe I was reading through the eyes of a murdered teenager. I read the book shortly after loosing my Dad and I have to say it gave me such comfort to believe that the deceased could move between heaven and earth and watch over you

I'm reading Shadow of the Wind at the moment. Another Richard & Judy book club reccomendation, but I'm not getting into it yet.

Might give these "Dark Materials" a go though. They sound great!


----------



## Mitzi (May 28, 2004)

Hi bookworms,

I absolutely love reading but haven't had much time lately as am meant to be studying for finals!!!  Like Nicky, I recently read 'The Time Travelers Wife' and thought it was excellent, absolutely gripping.

I would also recommend 'The Lovely Bones', and 'Lucky' by Alice Seybold.  The latter is particularly harrowing and I pretty much cried all the way through  , brought back some personal memories that I'd sooner forget but at the same time found it inspiring to see how she coped.

Have any of you read any of Susan Lewis's books with journalist Laurie Forbes in them - I think they're all excellent and well worth a read girlies (not blokes!).

Am looking for a bit of light relief on my study breaks just now, anything you would recommend that is enjoyable but not too gripping that I wouldn't be able to set it down?

Rachel xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello Ladies.

Just wondering what you are all reading at the moment?
I have just read Earthly Joys & Virgin Earth both by Phillipa Gregory. I enjoyed them both as I like historical novels.  Just about to start The Virgin's Lover also by Phillipa Gregory, can't wait..

Roz


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi guys
i have not been in for a while so just thought I would catch up, I have a long list now of recommended books after going through your posts   I am off on hols to bonny Scotland on the 10th in our caravan so will have plenty of reading time, currently studying for this years finals in my exams so not had much time for reading, I recently read Da Vinci Code and then went on to buy every book I could find by the author and read them all  
I am currently trying to read Patricia Cornwell's Blow Fly, I have read all her other Scarpetta books but am finding this one hard going, it's just not gripping me and I have her new one lined up ready to go when I get this one finished 
Dydie xx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well.

Currently reading Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell by Susanna Clarke. Billed as a Harry Potter for adults. Not bad but too long and in serious need of editing. Still I get my weight lifting in lugging it around on the train.

Dydie, I've given up on Patricia Cornwall as certainly in the recent books I've felt that everyone was a victim and they were rather depressing. I prefer my heroines to be a bit more positive. Love a good murder story though.

Happy reading everyone.


Edna


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Edna, I also have Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell by Susanna Clarke, isn't it taking some readin!!? Very long winded....


I have a copy of The Lovely Bones by Alice Seabold going free to a good home if anyone would like it, just IM me your details & I will post asap to you..

Roz x


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Roz,

Yeah, not to be attempted unless you have a lot of time on your hands   She must have been paid by the word and wanted to get a lot in.

Thanks for your offer I've IM'd you.

Happy reading everyone.


Edna


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi,
Just found this thread.  I have read 4 of the Dan Brown books, they are all pretty similar to DaVinci code. 

I also read lovely bones a while ago, and loved it. If you like that you would also probably like "The curious incident the dog in the night time". Its written from the perspective of a boy with asperger's syndrome.

Anyone read it ?


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Lorri,

I have, absolutely loved it. I thought it was very well written and insightful.

Edna


----------



## movinggirl (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi All,

OMG - I love the books you have all recommended - 'Time Travelers Wife', 'Lovely Bones' (have 'Lucky' on my book shelf, have heard it is pretty harrowing so have not picked it up just yet), 'My Sisters Keeper' (have also read 'Plain Truth' by Jodi Picolut - very good) and love Philipa Gregory's 'The Queens Fool' and 'the Other Boleyn Girl'. Have 'The Virgin Lover' waiting to be read. Felt 'Earthly Joys' and 'Virgin Earth' were a bit slower tho. 

I think it was Edna that said the movie makers from the Lord of the Rings is making the 'Dark Material' into a film (Given what everyone has said, I will be looking at reading this series now as have picked it up a couple of times in the book shops). I know for a fact that Peter Jackson is currently making King Kong and is then making 'The Lovely Bones' into a movie. And he likes to keep as true to a book he is adapting as possible. So it's not him that is doing the Dark Materials.

So - 'Bone People' by Keri Hulme is one of my top five (and has not been superseeded for some time). It's style of writting takes a little to get into to - but well worth it. Really good read!!

M


----------



## sarah... (Feb 18, 2005)

hello,
new to this thread, I'm looking for a new book to read. Ive read all the dan brown ones and thought that angels and demons was best. Ive read all harry potter books and cant wait for the next on July 16th! Ive read all tolkiens inc lord of the rings, hobbit, silmarillion,unfinished tales, and loved them too. Cant quite get in to the cloud atlas, bit boring.the family way, is OK but haven't finished that, cant be botherd. the rule of four, cant get into that either, have read all manor of fertility books, inc Zita west. i found that the Bridgette Joneses books were even better than the films. really need something gripping to get me through the early hours.! what are your top five books? love to all sarahxxx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

My favourite book of all time still has to be Pride and Prejudice, in fact I like most of Jane Austen's book.  Emma was very good too. I know they are old fashioned now, but they are great. Much better than the films, though Colin Firth is gorgeous !


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lorri ~ i've read 'the curious incident of the dog......' Fab book.....i really loved it  Although there was a maths puzzle in it which i couldn't get my head round!!

Favourite books.....Hmmm. Love John Wyndham 'The Chrysalids' and 'Day of the Triffids'

Also love 'old' books 'Jane Eyre' and 'Moll Flanders' and Harper Lee's 'To Kill a Mockingbird'

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

Hope you're all well today.

I find it very hard to say what my favourite book is. It all depends on my mood at that particular moment.

I do love Jane Austin though. Pride and Predjudice was probably the first "adult" book that I read andI still enjoy revisiting it. Theres a new film version out soon which I'll definately be checking out.

Anyway must run.

Happy reading everyone.


Edna


----------



## Mitzi (May 28, 2004)

Hi folks,

Just thought I'd drop by to recommend a couple of books.

Firstly 'The Five People You Meet in Heaven' by Mitch Albom.  
The basic idea is that when you die you meet 5 people who have somehow influenced or been influenced by your life who help you to understand the meaning of your life.  It is a lovely idea and a greatly comforting read for when feeling a bit down.

Secondly, 'It Happened to Nancy' by an anonymous teenager.
It is the diary of a girl who was raped and infected with HIV at 14.  Her diary runs from shortly before the rape, through the discovery of her HIV+ status, the progression of her failing health and the last entry is just before she dies.  It is a very sad tale but her courage and the way she deals with everything is inspiring.  An excellent read.

Rachel xxx


----------



## movinggirl (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi,

Good to hear that 'The Five people you meet in Heaven' is good. I had looked at that when it came out as I had read his other one - 'Tuesdays with Morrie' and thought it was really good. 

Ok, another of my top five would be 'The Potatoe Factory' by Bryce Courtney. Far better than the movie. Waiting to read his next new one 'Brother Fish',which has not come out here yet. 

M


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Not long until the new Harry Potter book is released.

Are we going to have a dedicated thread to discuss it?


Edna


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

It's been ages since I've been on here..  Got totally distracted by doing Sudoku rather than reading (sad, I know!).  Haven't read too many books lately, I read 'My Canape Hell' whilst on holiday - all about being a kind of 'It' girl and the celeb lifestyle - a fair bit of name dropping and although it was meant to be fiction, I wondered how much was true.  Have just bought 'Tales From a Smallholding' which is a true account about a teacher from Nottingham giving it all up to live life on a small farm.  Not got too far into it, but it's seeming quite good, very lighthearted.   Am hoping my friend is going to lend me The Time Travellers Wife as she's just finished it and say's its wonderful.

Can't believe the new HP is less than 2 weeks away.    I'm debating trying to catch up on the last couple of books as it's been so long since I read them that I can't remember what happened to who etc.  Anyone know a good site that gives a brief description/outline of each book, to save me time?

Have had a thought about my top 5 books, here are the ones that made the list :
The Colour Purple by Alice Walker
To Kill A Mockingbird by Harper Lee  (these two were the only ones I ever enjoyed at school!)
Waiting by Ha Jin
Memoirs of a Geisha by Arthur Golden 
The Lovely Bones by Alice Seabold

I'm sure I'll suddenly go 'I forgot about that one..' and change my mind...

Happy reading!


----------



## Aliday (Oct 21, 2004)

just noticed this thread,
hello fellow book wormers
my book recommendations are for fantasy lovers, supposedly for teenagers but really good reads:
Trilogy:
Sabriel          by Garth Nix
Lirael              
Abhorsen

Eragon by Christopher Paolini

Also anything by Jeffrey Deaver ,thriller/crime

Ali


----------



## movinggirl (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello book readers,

Have just finished 'The other Side of the Story. A good light read if that is what you are into. 

Have both 'Lucky' and 'the Virgins Lover' on my shelf now and don't know which one to start.Had a very bad day so think it may be the later!!!

Are we on the countdown to HP. Loved the other books - used to come home from work just to read them!!

M


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Ooohhh what a lovely thread! Getting book recommendations from people is just my favourite.

Regarding HP. Tesco online were doing it cheapest a couple of weeks ago. It was about £8.97 or something like that with free P & P. It seems crazy to have an RRP of £16.99 or whatever it is because no-one seems to sell it at full price anyways.

Agree totally re: The Lovely Bones. It was great. Going to get hold of The Time Travellers Wife next because a few people have recommended it.

Just finished The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver which is good. Also The Blind Assassin by Margaret Atwood is a nice read.  

Maggie O'Farrell 'After you'd gone' is lovely but sad.

Love the Phillippa Gregory books. Read them all and The Wise Woman is my favourite.  Joanna Harris who wrote Chocolat has a book called Holy Fools which is a bit of a Philippa Gregory rip-off but is really good.

Still can't beat Jilly Cooper though. I read them over and over! I am waiting for another to come out. There's too much of a wait in between!

xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Ok so who's pre-ordered HP6 then??  

I pre-ordered the last one & it didn't arrive the day of release so haven't ordered it this time around, will be popping into tesco's & hoping they have plenty in!!

So looking forward to this.

Movinggirl I'd go for the virgin's lover, it's a great book & ties up the other books in the series...

I'm reading My Sisters Keeper by Jody Picoult at the minute, desperately trying to finish it before saturday..

Roz x


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

I ordered HP, but to collect from WHSmith rather than be delivered. They seemed to have plenty in stock though so not sure i needed to panic  

DH wanted to go and collect it at 00:01 but i did draw the line at getting out of my nice cosy bed. So far am 3/4 of the way through, and as ever is a gripping read  

Helen x


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Everyone enjoying the new Potter book? I am only 225 odd pages in (had a busy weekend) but so far so good?

I didn't preorder as I figured they were going to print loads and so were unlikely to run out. Also couldn't face a midnight jaunt to the bookshop so picked it up first thing on Saturday.


Edna


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Got my copy of HP6 on saturday afternoon & started reading it whilst DP pushed the trolley round tesco 
Had to stop cos I kept walking into people..
Only on to chapter 7 at minute, haven't had much time to read.. must remedy that  
Enjoying it so far though..

Roz x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hello can i join you as i am a bit of a book worm 
i have my copy of the new Harry Potter but i am reading the order of the phoenix as i like to re-read the last one and move straight into the new!
i am on nights at the moment and hope to start the Half blood prince on friday
i couln't wait to get it and now i'm delaying reading it     

~dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Having just read back on the thread i would like to add that i have read Lovely bones and throughly enjoyed it, 
my fav authors/ books are
Jill Mansell
Erica James
Cathrine Alliott
Mave Binchy - scarlet feather in particular
i have read most of danielle steels but none recently i went off her when i discovered Jill M!
Harry potter books are the only books i can read more than once!
and finaly the magic faraway tree is my all time favorite book!
as you can see rom/com is my main reading material  
~dizzi~


----------



## movinggirl (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,

completely off HP topic as have been out of the country and don't have my copy yet. Have just finished The Virgins Lover by Phillipa Gregory. Good, but felt it lacked a bit of the wholeness of the previous books, if that makes sense. 

Also read Digital Fortress (Dan Brown) while I was away. Good too, but not being a computer buff a lot of it went over my head. I guess that is the thing with Angels and Demons and Da Vinci code. A lot of it are things you can relate to or have been to.

Not sure what the next book will be now
G


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just finished HP. Thought it was much better than the 5th book. As to the death very moving I couldn't quite believe she'd follow it through (and hoped that there was a get out) but there wasn't and JKR handled the whole aftermath really well.

Movinggirl, I'm not sure that being a computer buff is helpful in enjoying Digital Fortress. My DH is one and found the book very annoying as its wrong (apparently) in some areas. I agree though the later books are better.

Happy reading everyone.


Edna


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

I saw this thread and had to join in as I love books.  I read a really good book recently called A small Island by Andrea Levy and would definately recommend it

Niki


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Harry Potter.....

   Got to wait for the next book now    
I thoughly enjoyed reading it and am pleased it was not my favorite character that died, although the character that did lets just say will be greatly missed by all.
~dizzi~


----------



## Ddorf Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

What a fab thread!!  Thanks for the tip, Helen!

Got some great ideas for new books to read/order from reading back pages.  I'm in Germany, and so English books are rather hard to come by, as are recommendations!!

Plus, I'm on bed rest now for at least four more weeks (having already been stuck in bed for 4).  I've read through my whole stack of books to be read (quite a feat!), and really needed some new recommendations.  This is great!

Currently reading "The Rotters' Club" by Jonathan Coe, which had been recommended to me by some people in my book club.  So far finding it a very enjoyable and easy read.  Quite sympathetic and well-drawn out characters.

Of course read Harry Potter 6 as soon as it came out!  I tried to read it slowly so I could savour it, but no luck, and I was finished by Monday.  It was really good, although I was quite shocked by the character who dies!  Quite curious to read #7 now.  Any idea how long we have to wait for that??  There were 2 years between #5 and #6 - hope that isn't the case this time around!!

As to my top five books?  Too hard to decide!!  But recent books that I've read that I really loved include:

"The Way the Crow Flies" by Anne-Marie MacDonald (def. the best book I read last year)

"Outlander" by Diana Gabaldon

"The Sky Stone" by Jack Whyte (brilliant series about pre-Camelot Britain)

"Our Babies, Ourselves" by Meredith Small (this is non-fiction, about the emerging field of ethnopediatrics - how culture affects how we raise our children.  Really fascinating)

"A Game of Thrones" by George R.R. Martin (somewhat Lord of the Rings-ish.  I tend to fall for historical fiction and fantasy series!!)

Jane Eyre, Pride and Prejudice, The Day of the Triffids... so many to choose from!!

Thanks again for your recommendations!  I'll pop back in and see what's up on this thread again soon!

Julia
xo


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi there Julia,

Hope the bed rests going well, I must admit it sounds pretty dull, but all in a good cause and a good excuse to catch up on some reading.

If you want something light I'd recommend the new Wendy Holden The Wives of Bath. Chicklit I know but very funny. On the more serious side I'm also currently reading Karen Armstongs book The Spiral Staircase about rejoining the world after her life as a nun. Fascinating.

Take care and best of luck with the birth.


Edna


----------



## Ddorf Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the tips, Edna!  Once I've finished reading my current batch from Amazon, I'm going back for more!!

Bed rest IS pretty dull, but at least I do love to read!

Can't believe I forgot to mention Ken Follett's "The Pillars of the Earth" on my top 5!

Julia
xo


----------



## sarah... (Feb 18, 2005)

hello all!

i have just read through all the posts on this topic and to save people reading through them all i have compiled a list of most of the books recommended.

His Dark Materials, Phillip Pullman
A Small Island,      Andrea Levy
The Magic Faraway Tree, Enid Blyton
The Pillars or the earth, Ken Follett
How I Live Now, Meg Rosoff
My Sisters Keeper, ?
The Time Travellers Wife, Audrey Niffenger
Pride And Predujice, Jane Austin
The Five People You Meet In Heaven, Mitch Albom
The Potato Factory, Bryce Courtney
The Colour Purple, Alice Walker
To kill A Mockingbird, Harper Lee
Waiting, Ha Jin
Memoirs Of Geisha, Athur Golden
After Youd Gone, Maggie O Farell
Scarlet Feather, Mave Binchy            
                                      Dont count on the correct spelling, im terrible! and here are a couple of mine.
The whole harry potter series, JK Rowling
The Lord Of The Rings, Tolkein
Lucky, Alice Seabold
The Lovley Bones, Alice Seabold
The Davinci Code, Dan Brown
Angels And Demons, Dan Brown......(the other two are not as good)

and thats about it folks, if ive missed some out im sorry, but this is just a list for people like me, who need more books to read!      love to all sarah...xxxxxxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello all..

Bit quiet here, have you all gone off on hols  

I've just read P.S I Love You & Where Rainbows End by Cecelia Ahern... Absolutely loved them,can recommend both.

Am now reading Lucky by Alice Sebold..

Hope you're all ok & the quietness is you're all engrossed in a fantastic book lol

Roz

p.s Are you looking forward to The Da Vinci Code film??


----------



## Ddorf Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

It *has* been quiet on here!!

I've now gone through my first delivery from Amazon ("The Rotters' Club" by Jonathan Coe, "The Fifth Woman" by Henning Mankell, and "The Last Kingdom" by Bernard Cornwell) - enjoyed them all.  Now working on delivery two, which was mostly recommendations from you guys! Got "Northern Lights" by Philip Pullmann and "My Sister's Keeper" by Jodie Picoult - neither of which I'd heard of before reading this thread, so I'm quite curious!

Has anyone read "Our Babies, Ourselves" by Meredith Small?  I really enjoyed it.  A Friedan of mine sent it to me when I first got pregnant - it's about the new field of ethnopaediatrics, which is how culture affects how we raise our kids.  I found it really interesting, and it also somehow made me feel a lot more confident in my maternal instincts.  Most baby/pg books freak me out!  

Roz - I think I'd be a lot more interested in the Da Vinci Code movie if they'd cast someone else in the main part!  Sorry, but I just can't see Tom Hanks as Robert Langdon!  Maybe I'm wrong, but I think he's too old, and not at all right.  

Hope everyone's enjoying their summer holidays out there!

Julia


----------



## Ddorf Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

Argh - spell check.  That should have been "a friend of mine" sent me that book!!


----------



## Ddorf Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

Just finished "My Sister's Keeper" - so good!  Superbly written - I couldn't put it down!  Thanks for the recommendation!

Julia


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Julia I read that book a few weeks ago, very moving & not how i expected it to turn out... 
Can really recommend Diana Gabaldon's Cross Stitch (there are 5 books at present)... I couldn't put them down..
Addictive  

Roz xx


----------



## Ddorf Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

I *love* the Diana Gabaldon books!!  ("Cross Stitch" was called "Outlander" in North America).  I've read all 5 books multiple times, and am eagerly awaiting the 6th!  I think I could read the first one every couple of months - it's really one of my favourites.  Even DH loved it!

Julia


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I've just ordered My sisters keeper from Play.com, and I can't wait to read it!  I keep reading on here how people have loved it, so decided to take the plunge, and try it.    I'll let you know how I get on with it.  

I'm reading 'The Bad Mother's Handbook' at the moment, by 'Kate Long'  -is does feature a teenage pregnancy, but its a really good read!    

I'm really into 'chick lit' at the moment ... a reallygood authour for me at the moment is Chris Manby.   

A new book is coming out this week, 'The perfect Match' by Sinead Moriaoty, its about infertility and adoption, she also wrote 'The baby Trail' about IVF, which, I have to admit, I enjoyed, but it annoyed me how 'easy' she made IVF seem.  Be interesting to see how she makes adoption seem!

Marie xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Marie

I read the bad mothers handbook a few weeks ago, I laughed out loud at a lot of it..
I can't wait to read Kate Longs new book Swallowing Grandma..
I've just finished reading Lucky by Alice Sebold, very moving.
I read the baby Trail, while I admit in some parts it made me laugh, in others I was annoyed too at how easy she made IVF sound, I'll wait to pass judgement on her new one.
Just having a browze round Amazon & tescos for my next read lol..
Take care ladies

Roz xx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm a bit dubious about the Da Vinci Code film. Not at all sure how they're going to fit it all in, much less keep the pace and include any cliffhangers. And yes I agree Tom Cruise is NOT Robert Langdon.

Read your recommendations but have to stick to my current to read bookcase (at least until I  can fit some more books into it...) Next up is probably Kate Aidies Autobiography which a friend bought for my birthday.

Anyway happy reading everyone.

lol


Edna


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I got 'My sisters keeper' in the post yesterday, but as I'm already reading two books   (one is a library book, due back next week, and someone has already reserved it, so need to finish it!) I've decided to wait a little before reading it.

Has anyone read 'The Pact' by Jodi Piccoult?  I've got 'The Vanishing Act' from the Library, and was thinking of ordering the Pact if I enjoy the other two.  

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello all
I haven't posted in a while   As after reading Hp6 I couldnt pick up another book! sometimes if I read a really good book I need a break before reading another one to do it justice. took me ages to read a book after PS I love you! 
I have just bought  'The perfect Match' by Sinead Moriaoty, she also wrote 'The baby Trail' about IVF, which I also read. so will start reading that this week.
Another reason for not reading is by the time I have finished reading posts on here I am too tired !!!
Ohh and all those BUBBLE POSTS!
~Dizzi~


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Have just finished reading The Perfect match By Sinead Moriaoty, loved it!!
Was just as good as The Baby Trail & it ended how I thought it would do..

Dizzi am busy blowing your way!!  

Roz x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks ROS for your bubble help, I had -13 first thing this am then 100+ when i read your repply i was shocked to see my count had gone way down again!
Sorry for posting off topic 
~Dizzi~


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just had to pop on and tell you about a great book i've just finished - Cecilia Ahern - Where Rainbows End...

Ahhh lovely story and very 'not-put-downable'  

I have got The Baby Trail, but to be honest i cant really get into it   I'll have another try though if you guys think its good  

Kim xxx

Ps - No stealing my bubbles !!!!  ^beware^


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi ladies

Mind if I join you mid thread? 

have just found you the week before I go on holiday! I have saved my HP to read on the beach & also have the da Vinci code as highly recc by a friend. 

I'm reading Vince & Joy by Lisa Jewell at the moment, but recently read Rainbows End by celia Ahern too - loved it but not as good as PS I love You which had me in tears the whole way through  .

I have quite a few chick-lit books if anyone is short of reading matter, some good some just ok!


----------



## Mitzi (May 28, 2004)

Hi, 

Just finished reading My Sister's Keeper.  It was excellent - thoroughly recommed it.

Rachel xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm half reading 'My sisters keeper' and I've also got 'Vanishing Act' by Jodi Picoult, its another fab read, can thoroughtly recommend it!


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi 

Mind if I join you?

I read 'My Sisters Keeper' a couple of months ago and ended up crying in the bingo hall!!!!  wuss that I am.

Any body read any Martina Cole?

Love

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well since my last post I have read the perfect match, and I did enjoy It I actually laughed out loud in many places, I have also read tuesdays child by Louise Bagshaw.
The book I am currently reading is Goodbye dearest Holly, by her father Kevin Wells, It is an amazing storey of love, courage, and pain.
For it is  heartbreaking, I am reading it and suddenly I remember we are talking about a real person life ripped apart by evil.
I had to put the book down at work I was crying!
I will finish the book, it may take a while longer though.
Anyone else read it yet?

~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya
have just finished The Lovley Bones(kindly donated by REC)and am now reading Lucky both by Alice Sebold,(also dontated by REC)
Not sure if anyone is into to Thrillers but Dennis Lehane is fab i read 5 of his books it 2 weeks they are so good and really keep u  in suspense the whole way through.
Am back in UK next week so i can go and buy some new books any good ones out there ??
lol
Lou x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya

I used to like Dear Koontz.

His early work was brill!!!  But his latest I have been really disappointed with.

I have just finished "The Taking" and admit that it had me scared a couple of times but he's started using these really long words that you need to read a dictionary just to understand them.

Dizzi - not sure I could read "Goodbye dearest Holly".  It wouldn't take much to make me  

Lou - What kind of books are you into.

Catch ya later

Love

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## Saskia (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi

Mind if i join u all ? Books are one of my big passions !!

My DH says I read too many  

I've just finished Goodbye Dearest Holly ~ it is so powerful ..... I got myself really upset when reading it, but you feel it would be an insult to them not to finish it.

If anyone's into crime thrillers, I've also recently finished the latest Lynda La Plante and Ian Rankin books, both very good.....

S

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I finished Goodbye dearest Holly last night!  
there were two parts I physically cried and had to put the book down. It was really well written and I am glad I have read it.
I have never read a true life book before, it was strange knowing that the events were real and not ficticious, but as you say shari, it would feel rude not to finish it.

my next book is a new one by deborah wright, not sure what its called but its something light!
but I will never forget what I read in Goodbye dearest Holly
~Dizzi~


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Have any of you read Sara Payne - A Mothers Story?  I read it a few months ago, that too was heartbreaking,, Struggled to read it a few times but felt the need to finish it for some reason..
I saw Goodbye dearest Holly in tesco the other day but didn't pick it up...Picked up Derek Acorah's new book & The Little Prisoner by Jane Elliot.. Not read either of them yet as I'm halfway through Virginia Andrews Logan Series.. Am eagerly awaiting Diana Gabaldons new book, it's out but am resisting buying it just yet.. Trying to be good!!! 
Roz x


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi folks,

Rec, Dizzi, Shari, don't think I could read either of these books as its such a heartbreaking story.

Lou, I really liked the Alice Seabold books although also very sad. On thrillers I agree with Shari in that I like Ian Rankin. Think Rebus is a great character and love the feeling of place he puts into the book. You can really see Edinburgh.

Happy







everyone.

lol

Edna


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Ladies have just this morning finished Goodbye dearest Holly OMG what a powerful book i couldnt put it down only took me 2 days finish it.
Have got a few more to read whilst i was at home starting on another Dennis Lehane book later, plus i have My sisters Keeper to read aswell but am giving myself a few weeks inbetween heart rending books !
lol
Lou xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello all
I have just finished Deborah Wright - Love Eternally,
A man A woman & A ghost, just your average love triangle!

Very easy to read, funny and cleverly written.
~Dizzi~


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi - Can i join in, love reading but dont have much time anymore, takes me ages to read a book now.

Shelley-Anne - Ive got all Martina Cole's books, love them.

MIL has lent me Plain Truths by Jodi Picoult which i have just started, never read any of hers before - are they any good??

Susan x


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello everyone on this thread... can't believe I've only just seen this message board... am such a bookaholic (I genuinely think it is a condition) 

Just wanted to butt in in reply to suzj - I started to read Jodi Picoult's 'The Pact' but I found it brought up some bad memories emtionally for me on a personal note. However - got my best friend to read it for me so that I knew what happened, and she said it was amazing! Have bought her 'My Sister's Kepper' for xmas   which has had amazing reviews.... am hoping she will lend it to me afterwards!

I read a book last winter called 'Fortune's Rocks' and I can't remember who it was by or where on Earth I've put it - can anyone tell me the name of the author (I know she was a she!) and if any of her others are good?

oooooooooooooh am so excited to have found more book lovers... hope it was ok to just butt in like this!

Lou xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Lou,

Is it Anita Shreve? If so yes her other books are well worth reading.

lol


Edna


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Lou,

MIL was going to buy Sister Keeper by Jodi Picoult but didnt think i would like it, so let me know what you think of it.

Susan x


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

hello all!
Edna - Yes thank you that was it - Anita Shreve! I've only read that one book of hers but thought it was great - will have to go and get some more. 
Suzj - will let you know what My sister's keeper is like, although if my friend says it's too emotional I may steerclear myself - such a whoosie! 
Ginny - I have never actually read any Martina Coles books yet - although I think we have one on the bookshelf - will go and look.... oh no I got confused with Marian Keyes   , never read that one either but everybody says they're good. As far as tips on authors... I never really stick to an author but I'll tell you some of the best books I've read recently... 
Mark Haddon 'The curious incident of the dog in the night time' - fabulous book, a must read if you haven't already, I read it in three hours!
Two easy readers that I enjoyed were Bella Pollen's 'Hunting Unicorns' and Cecelia Ahern's 'Where Rainbows End'
And a fantastic book I loved although it was a little complicated to get to grips with for the first bit - but well worth the effort - Audrey Niffenegger's 'The time traveller's Wife' - wow what an amazing book!
Have just started a new one that I found on Amazon... don't know if anyone else has read it or another one by the same author It's 'Small Island' by Andrea Levy. Only 100 pages in so far but it's very smooth reading, she writes beautifully.
Anyone else on here a fan of the old classics too?? If I read Wuthering Heights again I fear the book may actually fall apart!!!!!   
Love to all, happy reading!!!
Lou W xxxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Lou,

Old classsics are fantastic and I love Wuthering Heights. IMHO Emily was the best of the Bronte sisters, such a tragedy that she died so young and we only have one wonderful book. Still it is one of the best.

Ginny,

Me too. In fact my current guilty secret is that I'm already buying childrens books particularly the ones I remember with affection (and yes I know its far too early) but am very keen that Small reads and loves books as much as I do. I really like Ian Rankin but am into thrillers and he evokes Edinburgh really well. 

Have a great weekend folks and happy reading.

lol


Edna


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi all,

Not managed to get on here for ages and have missed so much.....

I've nearly finished reading Jodi Picoult's 'Salem Falls' which is another brilliant read from her.

Dizzi, I can't bring myself to read Kevin's book yet. Soham is my home town and i knew both girls     
Is it a really harrowing read, or is it upsetting because it comes straight from the heart?
I managed to read Sara Payne's book earlier this year, but i was able to distance myself from that one, not really sure if i should attempt Kevin's yet, it still feels like yesterday...

I fancy reading some psychological thrillers, anyone got any recommendations please?  

Love Helen xx

PS Not long now Edna


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Helen
I am sorry you knew the girls, and living in the area during this time must have been really difficult.
To read the book would most likley be difficult,  but I feel the way it has been written is honest about how the family were looked after by the police and how it all peiced together, a sort of behind closed doors,from the families side, the media attention the case had plays a large part.
I have never read a book like it before, and found that I was reading it totaly engrossed, I found just 2 parts really upsetting,
as I remembered these were real Girls in a real world.  

have you read the back cover? what did you think?
whatever you decide  no one will think badly of you   
~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

hello all  

I too already buy children's books! And we're not even pg! I buy them on the pretence that they're for my god-daughter who we have to stay quite frequently... that gets the money out of DH! I recently raidied my dad's loft looking for my old books... found quite a few that I cherished but unfortunately it seems most of them were sold at car boot sales along the years... 

Has anyone else heard of this thing called putting books into the wilderness  A friend explained it to me a few weeks ago and it sounds really random but cool!

Love to all
Lou W xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Lou W,

Never heard of putting books back into the Wilderness - what does that mean

Ive nearly got the full collection of the Mr Men books, but im being a meany mummy at the mo, as I dont want them being ruined.  Every book at the moment, either gets eaten or sucked to death  

Im in between books at the moment, waiting for xmas as im hoping Santa has bought me Martina Cole's latest book  

Susan x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya ladies 
Just a quicky from this morning Helen if u like psychological thrillers then u must try  Micheal Connelly or Dennis Lehane they are both fantastic authors me and my brother buy them read them and pass on to eachother which makes it alot cheaper as we both are read freaks !!
As for putting books back in the wilderness never heard of that either !!??
Have read some really good ones this year Goodbye Dearest Holly had to be the saddest book i have read was so amazing, Lovely bones, and Lucky Alice Seabold and My sister keeper was really good aswell, oh and not forgetting Harry Potter aswell !!!!
Keep the suggestions coming am gonna be buying loads when in UK at xmas !!
happy reading
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello all  

So.... putting books into the wilderness....  

This is something a good friend of mine told me about a while ago but with everything going on I haven't looked into it a lot myself yet. 
Basically if you read a good book that you would like to share with others then you can do what is officially called 'book crossing'. From what I gather this basically entails labelling a book (you get the labels from the site) and then leaving it somewhere...anywhere... in the 'wilderness'. For example a coffee shop, a pub, a bus stop ... just about wherever you can think of.  
I think you then put the details of the releasing of the book on the website and the idea is that wherever it goes from there on you can track it on the website.
I think it's a really cool idea... although I am a shocker for saying goodbye to books... DH would love me to do it though so he didn't keep having to put up more shelves!  
The website is www.bookcrossing.com

What does everyone think?

Lou W xxxxxxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Lou,

Sounds like a really cool idea.

I particularly like the idea that you know who is reading your book and where its going.

Will look into it.


Edna


----------



## HelenLo (Dec 6, 2004)

Dizzi, I haven't read the back cover, but think i will bite the bullet and read the book after christmas. Thanks for your insight  

Lou, Thanks for the tip, i'll have a look out for those authors.

Lou W, that sounds like a brilliant idea, i'm off to have a look at that website, thanks  

Love Helen x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi girls - can i join you - i love reading !! i love martina cole and some other similiar authors such as denise ryan, manda sue heller, gilda o'neill. Ive also started reading ken follett - some of his are historical and some spy thrillers 
has anyone read fingersmith - this was really good -  anyway im so pleased now that i can give an opinion on books to somebody - dh is not much of a reader
i'll have to look at my bookshelf to jog my memory 
bye for now
caseyxxx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello all  

Hey Casey - welcome to this thread!!  

So you gals all keep going on about Martina Cole, had heard of her before but never read anything by her... will have to now me thinks!  

Still on the Andrea Levy book here - in between reading various adoption and fostering books! It's very good so far though (the andrea levy one that is!)!

Lou W xxxxx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Howdy all 

Well I finished the Andrea Levy book.... was a bit strange really, because all the way through I kept wondering when the REAL story was going to start... had almost give up when about 50 pages from the end it finally happened!!!! And then I was left wanting so much more! 

Went to a charity shop the other day to drop off some old bric a brac..... got looking at the book section and of course had to make a purchase.... so now I'm reading The Piano Tuner (its still upstairs by the bed and Im so too lazy to go and fetch it for the author's name) 
Anyway I read the first 70 pages last night and am already very into it... lets hope it carries on as good!

SO have a great Christmas all you book worms...... Hope Santa brings us all the books we dream of!    



Lou W


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou I did an internet search for the books author   as I diddnt want to go all the way upstairs either  

I have read something borrowed by Emily Griffin and am half way through something blue by the same author, I was about 10 pages in when I realise it was the sequel  

The wilderness idea sounds good if you can bear to part with the book!
I tend to lend mine out to friends and work collegues and we have just had a shelf put up in our staff room for book swapping........ 

Hi Casey 'tis a place for bookworms to   


Merry christmas everybody, may we get at least 1 good book this christmas  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi folks,

Hope you all had a good Christmas holiday and had lots of lovely presents.

I did and got a couple of very interesting looking books which I'm looking forward to reading Love is a Fervent Fire by Robin Jenkins and James Miranda Barry by Patricia Duncker. I'll let you know what I think of them shortly...

lol


Edna


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hope you all had a lovely xmas and received some good books.

I bought The Hours for 50p in WHS - bargain  
I got the latest Martina Cole book, Agatha Christie 4 in 1 book (Murder on the Orient Express, etc)
MIL has lent me a few others as well, but i cant remember what they are.  Will have to find them and let you know.  

I was going to the sales today, but i woke up and its snowing, so i think i will stay in the warm and start a book.

Happy New Year

Susan xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Happy New Year book lovers!

Can you believe I didnt get one book for Christmas??!!!!!  

Well I did get the Pears Cyclopedia but no novels!

My Dad did get me an awesome pressie though... it's called a book journal and is a lovely bound book with different sections to write in such as 'recommended reads', 'books borrowed and leant', 'favourite quotes' etc.... a lovely present. 

Have bought myself some anyway! Finished the Andrea Levy, it was good but didnt seem to get going properly until about 50 pages from the end and then I was left wanting to know so much more.. still I supose that's the best way. 
Read a really good one over Christmas that I found in a charity shop... Daniel Mason's 'The Piano Tuner' it was really excellent.

Have just started Dodie Smith's 'I Capture the Castle'. Spotted it in Waterstones (OMG i love that place soooooo much) and it is absolutely fabulous. Anyone else read it? It's supposed to be a classic.... the first line is ''I write this whilst sitting in the kitchen sink...'' Brilliant so far... don't think it will take me long to devour it! 

Love to all 
Lou W xxxxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

hi girls

Casey - i too luv martina manda sue and Gilda - great books aren't they

i am currently reading the Ann Purser set of village cozy's there are six in the set - i have also read her Lois Meade Set - Murder on a Monday through to Fear on a Friday - they are quite addictive!

have read the Take by Martina and thought her standard is as high as ever!

i received only one book for Christmas which was non fic - Alan Titchmarsh's new book to accompany the new series - The Gardeners Year which started the other night - the book is fab and will prove invaluable once i can get out in the garden 

Happy New Year wormies

LB
X


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm looking forward to Monday ~ Sophie Kinsella's book, 'Undomestic goddess' is out in paperback  I've been waiting for it forever!! 
I didnt get any books for xmas either.  

Marie xx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

Happy New Year everyone.

Lou, I read "I capture the Castle" a year or so ago as it was one of the big read top 100 books that I fancied (didn't read all of them I hasten to add just the ones that seemed like they would be good). I really enjoyed it. Deserves the "classic" title.

As for Christmas books I think friends and family get intimidated if you read a lot. Both of mine came with the comment "I hope you haven't read this yet" and "I've still got the receipt if you want to change it". 

lol


Edna


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello book worms ,
I havent posted here before , but just wondered if any of you had read Inconceivable : A Woman's Triumph over Despair and Statistics by Julia Indichova ? If so have you finished with it and would you like to sell it ? I have put an ad in the for sale/wanted section . 
Last cycle i read the long way round ( Ewen Mcgregor sp ) , the baby trail , the perfect match , and that Jules Oliver book , sorry can't remember the title but i'm sure you'll know which one i mean .
I really liked the baby trail and perfect match , it even had me laughing at times , so if youve got any others to recommend , pass on or sell that will inspire me or help me keep sane during TX , could you PM me ?
Many Thanks 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello  

I read Capture the Castle years ago, and although I can't remember anything about it I remember I really enjoyed it!

has anyone read Donna Tartt 'the little friend'..... if so how gruesome is it? I've had it sitting on my shelf for ages and want to read it but as I've been feeling a bit fragile and oversensitive I keep putting it off! 

also my grandma has leant me a P D James she wants me to read... i don;t really fancy it has any one read any PD James?

I am reading 'The last family in England' by Matt Haig, its written from the point of view of a lbrador that is trying to protect his human family from the pains of divorce and teenage angst. Its touching but amusing, and an easy enjoyable read.


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

Ermey, I like thrillers / crime stories but don't like P D James and have just got rid of the ones which I've been given. Books are very personal and so you may get on better with her than I did...

Freespirit, not sure what would help you through a transfer, during mine I read a rather obscure SF tale set in India which was a great distraction. If you're after an IVF story then I think the Brooke Shields book "Down Came the Rain" looks worth reading although I haven't had a chance to read it myself yet. Wishing you the best of luck for success with your cycle.

lol


Edna


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello wormies!

Freespirit - I know I saw a book in the recommended reads section on here that looked quite funny, something about what we wish friends/family wouldnt say to us about IF. Other than that I dont know what to recommend, sorry. Wishing you so much luck with your cycle xx

Ermey - I haven't read any PD James that I can think of, but I know a couple of people who enjoy his work. The book you're reading sounds just the kind of thing I would enjoy - who is the author? Also as I am a cheap-skate and like to buy my books from the supermarket... (I love Waterstones but I need to re-mortgage my house every time I go in there!) .... so is the onr you're reading in the top 20? 

Edna - I think you're probably right about why family/friends find it hard to get you books. Just vouchers would do though!  

I finished I Capture the Castle last week, and really enjoyed it. I am now half way through 'Gem Squash Tokoloshe' which is very surreal but excellent. I just picked it up the other day and I'm loving it. The prose is fabulous and I find myself reading pages and pages without feeling as though I've read anything, beautifully written. 

Have had a very bizarre urge to read some Jane Austen, never read P&P so would probably read that one, only trouble is when I read in bed at night my little puss Lottie sits on my tummy and my Jane Austen collection is a huge hard back book so I'd really struggle not to squash her!!! 

Oh well.... will see what I feel like when I've finished this one!

Right am off for now,
happy reading every one

Love Lou W xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi ladies
I did get some books for crimbo but i had to buy them myself !!!!
some easy reading Salem Falls Jodi Picoult(not sure about it yet only 60 pages in)
Kate Harrison - The Starter Marriage, Freya North - Love Rules and Emily Griffin - Something Blue, they were all cheapies from asda will let u know what i think !!Must say though if u like thrillers then Dennis Lehane or Micheal Conolly they are great.
Happy reading everyone
lol
Lou xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Ladies..

I've read these books over the last few weeks:-

The Otherside Of The Story - Marian Keyes
A Breathe Of Snow & Ashes - Diana Gabaldon
The Little Prisoner - Jane Elliott

First time I have read a Marian Keyes book & I must say I really enjoyed it besides the slow start.. I very nearly put it down & thought no I can't get into this but I persevered & to my amazement thoroughly enjoyed it.

The Diana Gabaldon book is the follow up installment of the Claire & Jamie Frazer series (Cross Stitch, Voyeger, The Fiery Cross, Dragonfly In Amber & Drums Of Autumn).. A must for anyone who's read the books.. Most addictive but a doorstep thick novel so be prepared for a long read  

The Little Prisoner book was one of the most harrowing reads I have ever read.  It's about the true life story of the author who was Mentally, Physically & Sexually abused from the age of 4 right through til she was 21.. The abuser was her step father who was 14 years older than her... As much as it upset me to read the horrific events I found I just had to read on to make sure she got to safelty (if you know what I mean  )

Have got a few new books here to try now, Sophie Kinsella - Undomestic Goddess, Philliap Gregory - The Constant Princess & Cecelia Ahern - If You Could See Me Now..

Love

Roz x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Just thought I would pop on and see if this thread was still being used and it is!! I started this thread donkeys ago and its fab to see its still going strong,well done all you bookworms

Kelly x


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

Freespirit - Have you read 'Inconceivable' by Ben Elton?  I haven't read it myself, but it's meant to be quite a humourous read, whilst also tackling IVF.  

Ros - I love Marian Keyes, and would really recommend her other books.  Just good lighthearted reads.  

Claire


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm reading 
'Not Married, Not bothered' by Carol Clewlow ~ has anyone else read this?  I'm finding it really hard to get into, and am wondering if I should just stop reading    I'm up to chapter 'F' and just find my mind wandering and I have to keep going back over what I've already read! 

I'm also reading 'Anne Frank's diary' , the new edition, which apparently has 30% more than her previous diaries.  Its very interesting, never read it before, but I'm enjoying it. 

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi All 
Like Lou F 
I had to buy my own books this year, I too got Kate Harrison - The Starter Marriage, Freya North - Love Rules and Emily Griffin - Something Borrowed & Something Blue
Have got 5 pages left of Freya's book - they were all really good - cant be put down lighthearted reads,
I have cecila ahernes new book to read next along with a Katie fford.
Hope wveryones well, and enjoying there chosen reads..... 
~Dizzi~


PS Lou F did you realise Emily Griffin Something Blue is book 2? you need to read Something borrowed first!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I have tried to read The Undomestic Goddess by Sophie Kinsella, but I just can't get into it, has anyone else read it?? What did you think?  Is it worth giving it a little longer??


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Dizzi i'm not sure but i have prob read the 1st one i read that many i will ask my sis as she gets the books after me !!!! If not i will get a copy then read it !!
Am reading an old Freya North at mo Polly which is lighthearted and fun so far( i love her name and would be the one i choose for a baby girl !!)
As for Sophie Kinsella i usually love her books but didnt buy her new one none left in Asda !!! I may give it a go tho next time i in UK on a book rumage.
Happy reading
Lou xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I am halfway through the Undomestic Goddess, and am loving it! I think if you're a Sophie Kinsella fan, you'll love it, but it is very different to her shopaholic series, more like her 'Can I tell you a secret' book.   

I'm going to buy 'Memoirs of a geisha' today, I already have 3 books to read (plus about 10 library ones   ) but I really want to stock up for my 2ww!    Has anyone read it? I want to read it before watching the film.  

I gave up on the 'Not married, not bothered' book.  It was so boring I just couldnt get into it!

Marie xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Have just read back all 13 pages to see what we had all put down my eyes are well and truly crossed now !!! spent ages pasting them into ebay and have got my eye on 5 recomendations and if  get my own way i will have them all !!!!!!!
The Time Travelers Wife, Audrey Niffenegger P/B

The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time

Where rainbows end by CECILIA AHERN  

THE FIVE PEOPLE YOU MEET IN HEAVEN - MITCH ALBOM

PS I Love You by Cecilia Ahern

should i buy them all ??


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Kermie old girl I can lend you 

PS I Love You by Cecilia Ahern
Where rainbows end by CECILIA AHERN
THE FIVE PEOPLE YOU MEET IN HEAVEN - MITCH ALBOM


if ya still need them??


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Do u know how much i love ya     it would be grand if i could borrow them off ya hun u send em and i will pay postage and then  send em back to ya asap.
I have a good book on BBQ's that may interest ya !!    
kermie xxxxxxxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

No need to pay postage hun..
Want me to send em asap?
Just let me know & I'll get em sorted..
Night hun mmmmmmmmwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Rizzo have pm'd u i think !!!! cant remember if  did or not if i didnt let me know yeah !!!  
kermie xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Is anyone doing the Richard and Judy Bookclub?


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Marielou

Has it started again has it? I must have missed it. Will go and check out their site in a mo. Have they got some good ones

Lou xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes, its now onto week 3 ~ book they are covering this week is 'The Farm' by Richard Benson.

http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/R/richardandjudy/book_club_06/book_club.html

I've managed to get The Lost Art of Keeping Secrets by Eva Rice and Empress Orchid by Anchee Min which I'm saving to read in the week they review them. 

Marie xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi

Lou F  - I would recommend The Time Travellers Wife. It was brilliant. Other's I have lent it to have also enjoyed. 

Am reading Labyrinth by Kate Mosse (unfortunate name) at the mow. got me hooked but a simple read so far. 

Off to check out Richard and Judy book club Have never looked at that before. 

M


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm reading The lost art of keeping secrets by Eva Rice at the moment ~ only just started it today, I'll let you know how I get on!

Marie xx


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Guys - I have just bought The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon- that was shortlisted by Richard & Judy's book club - Saw the reviews sounded intriguing - can't wait to read it.


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

RachelC said:


> Hi Guys - I have just bought The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon


Rachel this book is amazing, I guarantee you wont be able to put it down. My MIL read it then leant it to me, then DH read it and now my dad is reading it - excellent book!

I also couldnt agree more with misky - anyone who hasnt yet read the time travellers wife should read it, it made me sad in parts but oh so worth it.

Marielou - I saw the review of the Farm on Richard and Judy, but I must admit I prefer novels than real life stories. I want to get hold of some of the ones they are doing but havent yet, maybe I can convince DH to let me order them off amazon.

He came home with a book for me from the supermarket the other day as Ive not been well, so Im now reading Friday's child by Charlotte Bingham. DOesnt seem that great so far but its an easy read.

Back soon wormies!

Love Lou xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ddorf Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted on here in ages, but pop in periodically to see how you are all doing!  

Lou F - I've read 4 of the 5 you mentioned (not Where Rainbows End), and they were all great.  

So far what I've read this year (that I enjoyed) was James Frey's "A Million Little Pieces", Ian McEwan "Saturday" and George R.R. Martin "A Feast for Crows".  

"A Million Little Pieces" was absolutely fantastic, and in spite of all the current controversy swirling around the author re how true it really is, I found it absolutely compelling.  Not normally the sort of thing I would pick up, but absolutely everyone in Canada was reading it when I was there over Christmas, and I loved it.  Couldn't put it down.

"Saturday" was quite good.  Read it for my local book club, and liked it.  Wasn't really a fan of "Atonement", and was pleasantly surprised by this one.

For anyone who's into Fantasy (a la Tolkein), then the George R.R. Martin series (starts with "A Game of Thrones") is *awesome*!  I absolutely love it, although it did take a wee bit to get into it.

Hope this thread keeps going - always nice to get a few ideas!

Julia


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello wormies!

Well I gave up on the book DH got for me, I really didnt like the style of it. 

I did however go and get some of the Richard and Judy books and this morning I finished Arthur and George by Julian Barnes which is the one they reviewed this week. I must say I was a little disappointed with their review - I didnt feel they did it justice at all - it is one of the best books I have EVER read! (And my goodness Ive read a few!   )

Have gone and bought The conjurers Bird which they reviewed and said was really good, and also The lost art of keeping secrets by Eva Rice - what do you think of it MarieLou? I think it's the one they review next week so Id better get started!! 

Lou F - I have read some of those five, time travellers wife, the curious incident of the dog in the night time and where rainbows end - I loved them all. 

Julia - very interested in what you were saying about the George R R Martin series - my DH (also an avid reader) loves Tolkein - would it be worth me getting him some of those do you think? How many are in the series?

Love this thread.... hope to hear from you all soon!

Lou W xxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? 

Its been ages since I read a 'really good' book. I have just finished I'm a believer by Jessica Adams which was god but not great. Also Aspects of a psychopath by Alistair Langston. Varied tastes as you can see lol

I like Martina Cole, John Grisham and Freya North but will read pretty much anything. Off to the library at the weekend and looking for some inspiration (not the divine kind!)

J x


----------



## Ddorf Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

Lou - there are four books in the series: "A Game of Thrones", "A Clash of Kings", "A Storm of Swords" and now "A Feast for Crows" (only in hardcover).  It's definitely worth getting them - I've read them multiple times as I enjoyed them so much.  It did take a while to get into them, but I found that with Tolkein too!  Hope your DH enjoys them!

I'm now reading "The Lance Thrower", which is part of yet-another series.  How do I always end up choosing books that are part of series??  Don't get nearly enough time to read, though!

Julia


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks Julia I'll get those for DH - should keep him occupied for a while! 

Chickadee - welcome to the wormies thread.... what did you get from the library?

Have finished 'The lost art of keeping secrets' thoroughly enjoyed it and have leant it to my neighbour. Think it was brilliant and so reminded me of my younger days! (being only 22 I really shouldnt say things like that  )

Think I might read the Conjurers Bird next.

Chat soon!

Lou W xxxxxxxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Ladies..

Have just read Jane & Mike Tomlinson - The Luxury Of Time & Gloria Hunniford/Caron Keating's Next To You..
Had tears streaming down my face many times whilst reading them.. Very, very emotional reading..

Roz x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Lou,

I just got some girlie fluff - The girls global guide to guys by Theresa Alan & The devil you know by Louise Bagshawe. Read some of her stuff (LB) before and quite liked them so we'll see.

J x


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

My sister has just bought me Inconceiveable - She said it was like a book written about her sister


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Aww Rachel I hope it isn't too much of a heart wrenching read, You're braver than I am, I have to stay away from anything highly emotional at the moment!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Has anyone read "If they could see me now" by Cecilia Ahern??

Am really struggling with it at the moment, can't seem to get into it....

I had no trouble with her other books, they grabbed me straight away..

Roz


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Ratty,
Have to confess I've not read that one - have read one other of hers though and found it very easy to get into. 
I sometimes put them down for a bit and start a new one - then if it's going to be any good at all I start wondering what might have happened to the characters... and then I have to read it  
Timmy xxx


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Book Worms

Hope you don't mind me posting here, I am a great book lover, DH says I can't walk past a book shop without going in, which is true I can't

Roz - re Cecelia Aherns book, If They Could See Me Now, I have really struggled with this, can't get into it at all, the others I couldn't put down.

Busy reading Sheila Quigleys Living on a Prayer only came out last week, thoroughly enjoyed her others and this one is just as good.

Chris F


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

can i join in?? i love to read my house is full of books and i'm always buying more.
I know exactly what you mean about "if you could see me now" i found that one really hard to get into i did struggle thru to the end but still didn't feel it was complete.  The others i've loved and cried too.  
At the mo I've just started the Accedental mother not sure waht i'm letting myself in for with it (meaning the title) but will see.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

anyone  into dean koontz?

i have about 10 of his books, great reading, my dad got me into them a while back.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've nit heard of him what are they about?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

theyre mainly thrillers, dark and usually a great twist in them. really compelling stories, you gotta get a dean koontz book! sole survivors prob the best one he's written though. you wont put it down!
ceri x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya wormies
Have just finished The Little Prisoner OMG it was heart renching but fantastic what a brave lady she really is.
thanks Roz am 2/3rd's way through my stash u sent me !!
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi! I hope it is okay if I join in here, I love reading but am having a bit of a book crisis at the moment!  The last book I read - Dead Run by PJ Tracy - big pants, yawn and am now really struggeling to get into Kathy Reichs, Cross bones which is strange as I have enjoyed all of hert other books.  I am desperately in need of some inspirastion as am back on Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone out of desperation!

Ceri - I have read a fair few of Dean Koontz although not for a few years (got loads of his books clogging up my spare room thought so may have to go back to them).  I enjoyed The Servants of Twilight the best and I have read it over and over and over I dunno how many times!  I have not really read many of his newer ones though as I go through, are they any good?  I must admit I did find some of them very weird and some what freaky  

Matty


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've got the little prisioner but not read it yet. I have so many books I haven't read and I still buy more y!!!
The Accidental mother is actually really good


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Clare u must read The Little Prisoner it is amazing devastating but i couldnt put it down read it in a day
lou x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

will put that next on my list.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

matty... yes there are a few good uns.. cold fire, round tower, sole survivor, life expectancy...  weird and freaky they are, but that sort a sums me up!!!!
have a look down the market, ya can pick em up for next to nothing. i bought most of my dean koontz new, and they cost a packet now dont they?
ceri x


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Lou!
I am a huge Harry Potter fan too I must admit, I don't know how many times I have read the books and always have the films on in the background when I am up all night studying (which is often  ). I always resort to them when I am stuck for something to read as I know I will always enjoy them or when I have too much going on in my head to concentrate on another book!  I'v not read his school books though although I think my DH has them somewhere around here.

ceri - I will have a look for some of those Dean Koontz books.  I tend to shop in the charity shops as I do like to get a bargain!  Whenever I get books from the library I always return them late so feel that I would be as well paying the money I would be spending on fines to the charity shop and then at least it can go to a good cause  

Matty


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hiya girls
I often lurk on this thread just to get a few tips before i go buy my books
ive just read dead keen by denise ryan - couldn't put it down and finally finished it a 3.30 am ! 
I also just read i chose to live by sabine D.. - about ayoung girl in belguim who was kidnapped and held prisoner by a paedophile - i cried at the part where she came home and was amaxed at her strengh all thru the book
my next book will the colour bu rose tremain - anyone read this ?

anyway bye from a lurker  
caseyxx


----------



## Icemoose (May 9, 2006)

Big book fan here.... I just cleaned out my attic a couple of weeks ago and found loads of my old books, have sent a lot to the charity shop but I am sifting through some old ones again now!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya, i havent read any biographies, but wondered if any of you lot could recommend one or two, wanna read something different for a change, (plus it'll pass some time on at work!!!)
any good ideas?
ceri x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Martine McCutcheons Mums book is call Behind Closed Doors, she has a new one out about later on in her life with her sister.

Ginny

I have read all of Martina Coles books, I love them I can read them again and again.

Chris F


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I found it very hard to read Behind Closed Doors     My Dh dosent understand why i buy books that i know i will cry & be upset over but intruth these books help me to be thankful when i'm down thankful that i thought i had a bad childhood then you read a few lines of these books, 
namely, The child called it, The Kid, Behind Closed Doors and just recently i read kathy's story boy that was hard, 


sorry to just but in ~ just found this forum i am such a book worm, i got really exciting about seeing it   

Love & luck to you all 
Saraxxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I've just read Sharon Osbournes Book..

Found it very funny in some places yet so sad in others.. How her & Ozzy are still together after all this time amazes me.. I'd have walked years ago!!

Roz

xx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

I've been thinking of reading Sharon's book, not my usual type of read but as Ozzy is my hero  

Erm.....dunno if I'm the only Potter head here.......but has anyone else heard today that JK Rowling is killing off 2 more of the main characters in book 7??!!  Who now??


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Bratt i heard that aswell on the news this morning havnt got over the last killing yet !!!!! me thinks Ron and Hagrid will get it
lol
lou xx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Me thinks Harry and Voldemort.......


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Voldmorte yeah but i dont think she will kill Harry off but there again she says once it is over it is over god how awful killing him off.


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Book 7 is definitely the last one so who knows what she has up her wizardy sleeves!! 

Anyone ever read any David Eddings??


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am not stalking you honestly but..........

I have read lots of David Eddings books...... doesnt he co write with his wife??


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

No way!!!!

 * STALKER!!!!!*



Yeah he does!! Only owned up on the last few though that she'd helped *A LOT * on em all!!

What's yer fave then??


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Gawd now yr asking......... was a long time ago i read em.......... the series about Ehlana and the wizards......... what was his daughters name   think it began with a P?? I loved the whole series of those.............


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Ahh the Sparhawk books!!!

Oh man I can't remember her name either........

FLUTE!!!!

She was really Aphrael the Godess wasn't she??[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 12:14I aslo hang my head a little in shame and own up to loving Jilly Cooper.....


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

No it was the Belgariad series and her name was Polgara   

I have also read the Mallorean's and the Tamuli but the Belgaraid series were my favourite ones............


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Yer getting confused woman!!  

Ehlanah was in the Sparhawk ones!!!  

I'm a bit Polgara!!! 

Have you read Belgarath the Sorcerer and Polgara the Sorceress??  They're so good, the stories of both their lives, I've got every Eddings book ever written!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

ach yr right   I read so many of them I cant remember whats what    I think I need to repurchase them and reread em


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

You've got me at it now!!

I am off for my lunch break now and will be fishing em off the book case!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Well I just bought the belgariad series again


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Excelent!!!

Oh!! Belgarath is still mr wolf and polgara is still aunt pol in the first few!!

Don't forget Silk, Barak, C'Nedra, Relg, Taiba, Mandorallen and Lleldorin!!!

Where d'ya get em?? Amazon?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Yep thats another £50 I spent   must keep rowing harder now....................


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies i'm to a bit of a book worm  i'm mainly into real life and for some strange reason i'm finding the Arab world very intresting,
Have any of you read SOLD Zana Mushan that's brilliant 
Also Princess by Jean P Sasson i've read all 3 and they are excellent.
Heroinne of the Dessert Donya Al Nahi (she rescues kidnapped Children taken by their fathers)
Burned Alive by Souad (Honour Killing)
Fatwa ( English women marries Egyption)
Not Without my daughter (American women Marries an Iranian) Betty Mahmoody
Sorry i could go on and on but all these are brilliant and certanly an eye opener 
Right gonna trawl through all the posts and see if you lot come up with my next book 
Currently on Derek Acorah now  
Love Leila x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I have read the Souad book.......... pretty grim reading eh!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone tried Lesley Pearse or Jodie Picoult? I love those books!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

sailaice
Jodie Picoult books are great have read most of them.
Just read Swalowing Grandma and Bad Mother Handbook which i must say i did find quiet hard, on to another one now The Little House all kindly donated by a fellow FF'r REC
any good ones out there ladies ??
lou x


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I've just bought The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova <it jumped into my trolley while I was in Tesco!!>

Am looking forward to reading it, just need the time at minute..


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have just read the new Lesley Pearse book was v.good. I am desperate to read some new ones as I always stick to new authors!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Has anyone else read "The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova"??

I'm finding it hard to keep interested, just wondered if it got better?


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I haven't read "The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova". I thought it might be a good read, as it is featured on Richard and Judy' summer read, but then I logged onto Amazon. Half the reviewers thought it was good, and the other half thought it was dreadful, including one that said "Please, find something more worth your time". As I something of a bookaholic, with more books than I have time to read, I decided against buying it.[br]: 1/09/06, 11:26Sorry Lou I have only ever read one Jodi Picoult book - Vanishing Acts, but I probably won't read another for a while at least. I found it a nice read, but what put me off Jodi Picoult's books was the list of questions at the end. Why? Because just before I read before Vanishing Acts, I had read "We Need To Talk About Kevin" by Lionel Schriver. "We Need To Talk About Kevin" is 468 pages long, and it probably took me about 234 pages to get into, and then it became a compelling read. At the end of "We Need To Talk About Kevin", there is a list of questions, that kinda of thump you between the eyes. It really makes you think. Jodi Picoult's questions on the other hand, IMO, are somewhat weak.
The problem with both these books, is that when I reading fiction, I want to escape. I tend to read for about 30 mins before I turn out the light, and fall asleep, so I am looking for lightweight reading. Books from the Richard and Judy's bookclub , like "The Lincoln lawyer", "Eve Green" and "Moondust" or books like "The Tenko club" by Elizabeth Noble. Or fantasy books like "The Sword of Truth" series by of Terry Goodkind. I am now waiting for book 9( book 10 if you count The Debt of Bones), the final book to be published.
If I want reality, I will read books like Freedom and Responsibility in Reproductive Choice By: J.R. Spencer. This is book, on the ethics of Assisted Reproduction. Someone recommended it to me, and I don't seem to have got round to reading it yet. Mind you I have boxes of books, which I ought to read before I buy any more
Having said I want to escape from reality, I do enjoy faction books like: "The Other Boleyn Girl" by Philippa Gregory. A superb book.

What is the best book I have read recently: undoubtedly, "Never Let Me Go" by Kazuo Ishiguro. It is the most unputtadownable book, that I simply can't bear to read. It became more compelling and more repelling, the more I read. I used to fall asleep reading it, and wake up from a nightmare about the book, in a cold sweat.
No I can't tell you what it is about. Kazuo Ishiguro is a story teller, and if I tell you the story, I give the book away. I have since read another story of his, When We Were Orphans, but I couldn't empathise with the lead character, Christopher Banks. When We Were Orphans was published in 2001, and Never Let Me Go was published in 2006. So maybe Kazuo Ishiguro gets better the more he writes.
Another author I find gets better the more she writes is Barbara Erskine. I am seriously considering buying her latest book "Daughters of Fire", which has just been published.
I also accidentally bought "The Last Kingdom" by Bernard Cornwell. So I then had to then buy "The Pale Horseman", and "the Lords of the North" just so I could find out what happened to Uhtred, even though I am not enthusiastic about Bernard Cornwall's books. I will probably buy book 4 as well, because I really want to see Uhtred regain his rightful inheritance.
What am I reading at the moment? Well I have just started Katie FForde's "Life Skills", which looks like it will be a fun read. I have only read 12 pages so far, so we will see...
Lorna


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

I sorry for gate crashing this post but have just fnished reading Angel (written by jordan aka katie price) must say really enjoyed book but for some reason it reminded me of katie herself and then of victoria and becks in some parts gawd knows why if anyone wants it let me know am going to pit it in boy n girl talk catch yer later thnk im going to read from the adoption one now of sinead moraity now i think it is read the 1st one this is the second and must buy the 3rd lol toodle do pips xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies and gents!!??
I am also a loved book reader but i have to many books in my house so if any one is intrested please let me no!

Happy reading!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69173.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71141.0

Becki xxxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Lorna said:


> What is the best book I have read recently: undoubtedly, "Never Let Me Go" by Kazuo Ishiguro. It is the most unputtadownable book, that I simply can't bear to read. It became more compelling and more repelling, the more I read. I used to fall asleep reading it, and wake up from a nightmare about the book, in a cold sweat.
> No I can't tell you what it is about. Kazuo Ishiguro is a story teller, and if I tell you the story, I give the book away. I have since read another story of his, When We Were Orphans, but I couldn't empathise with the lead character, Christopher Banks. When We Were Orphans was published in 2001, and Never Let Me Go was published in 2006. So maybe Kazuo Ishiguro gets better the more he writes.
> Lorna


Yes I really enjoyed 'Never Let Me Go' - did you think it was strange how all the clones were happy to die, though ??  Have you read The Remains of The Day - I love that book, it is one of my favourites of all time.


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

Hiya just to let all you wormies know i have posted some books i have for sale in the sale section of fertiltiy friends heres the link

thanks kee xxxxxxx


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

opppppsss sorry forgot to put link in

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72661.0

sorry peeps xxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Flaming Nora said:


> Lorna said:
> 
> 
> > What is the best book I have read recently: undoubtedly, Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro. It is the most unputtadownable book, that I simply cant bear to read. It became more compelling and more repelling, the more I read. I used to fall asleep reading it, and wake up from a nightmare about the book, in a cold sweat.
> ...


Hi can I join? Loved 'never let me go' but also found it very disconcerting how no one fought to stay alive... I suppose it was all they had every known!

Currently reading - The Unicorn by Iris Murdock ...very compelling.. totally recommend it!
R xx


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey girls, 
I've recently read Jade Goodys biog and just finished Daniella Westbrooks biog.
Both amazing stories of courage and survival.
Really recomend them both.
love
Prue.x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Prue, 

I have Daniella Westbrooks book but havent got round to reading it yet just finished Gary Barlows must admit i found it very boring   I don't feel he was being as honest as he could have been, if you know what i mean & also didnt tell me anything about take that i didn't know ! 
Also have Kerry Keotona's (sp) book must get on and read that ! 

Sara xxx


----------



## Prue (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mrs_H, 
Daniella Westbrooks book is very frank and honest!
I want Kerry Katonas book for xmas.
Let me know if its any good hun.
love
Prue.x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Ruthieshmoo said:


> Flaming Nora said:
> 
> 
> > Lorna said:
> ...


Ooh Ruthie, bravo - I could never get on with Iris Murdoch.

Two really good reads, if anyone likes 'historical fiction' are 'The Cunning Factory' by Philippa Stockley and 'The Crimson Petal and The White' by Michel Faber.


----------



## Ddorf Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

I love getting ideas from here!!  I'm a really avid reader, and I too read before I go to bed at night, and lately I've really found that it needs to be quite light reading (as someone else said) so that my brain shuts off!

I just finished "The Stolen Child" by Keith Donohue.  It wouldn't have been something I'd have picked up normally - it's about fairies / changlings - but a friend of mine bought it for me for my birthday, and I trust her taste implicitly, and found I couldn't put it down!  

I also love all the Tess Gerritsen books - a great crime writer.

Jack Whyte is also one of my favourite authors and has just come out with a new book (for a new series) about the Crusades and the Templar Knights, called "Knights of the Black and White" which I quite enjoyed.  Not as good as the Skystone series, but still entertaining!

I'm now off to order a few dozen books from Amazon after all your suggestions!!

Happy reading!

Julia


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

sorry for butting in, but i had heard that 2 characters were going to be killed off in the new Harry Potter book   . 
I hope not, i was devastated when dumbledore died! 

Happy reading 

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I love Harry Potter, what a great idea about guessing who is going to die.  Its always a competition to see who can finish the book first! i hate DH knowing anythng about whats going on b4 me! And he alwys pretends he's going to tell me.

trying really hard to get back into reading at the moment but just cant find a book that is holding my attention. I tried the time travellers wife, everyone said it was fantastic, but i just didn't get it. Am i   ??   
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ddorf Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

Cleo - if you want a book that holds your attention, try anything by Tess Gerritsen.  I am always gripped by her books and read them in a matter of days because I can't put them down!  She's a great crime writer.

I liked the Time Traveller's Wife, but I didn't love it.  It was a very interesting concept, though.

The Lincoln Lawyer was pretty good.  I like Michael Connelly.  Harlan Coben is also good (same genre).  

I just finished reading The Analyst by John Katzenbach about a shrink who gets a letter telling him he has 15 days to guess the author of the letter (someone he's wronged in the past) or else commit suicide, otherwise the writer will kill of members of his family.  Very gripping!!!

Enjoy!

Julia


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi Emma,  Ive just finished Nineteen Minutes by Jodi Picoult and just started on her Perfect Match.  I tend to go through phases of reading stuff by the same author then get bored and move on  

Shelley x


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Emma,

I am reading Daughters of Fire, by Barbara Erskine.  I am about a 1/3rd of the way through, and it is brilliant.

Just finished reading, The Long Emergency by James Howard Kunstler, about what happens when oil runs out.  Very thought provoking.  I read the new Harry potter in the middle.

I liked The other Boleyn Girl, by Phillipa Gregory, so much,  I thought I would try and read some of her other books, so I read Wideacre.  And it took a while......  Her later books are better.  I still have Meredith, and The Favoured Child to go in the trilogy, and I am psyching myself up to read them.

Lorna


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Does the film, Children of Men, contain Perfect Peter, Upsy Daisy or Big Ears?  Only kidding.  I have trouble getting out to the cinema, and then I tend to watch Sponge bob, or Stripy the Zebra, that won a horse race.  Sad isn’t?

I had a look on Amazon for info on Children of Men.  I can’t say the reviews of the book, and the film have excited me.  I have boxes of books yet to read, so I think I will hold off getting a copy of P. D. James’ book and as I still haven't watched the Lord of the Rings trilogy, bought sometime ago, I'll think I'll pass on getting the DVD

I'll have a go at YouTube later

Lorna

PS The Other Boleyn Girl is a lot better than Wideacre.  I felt Phillipa Gregory was a bit to verbose, when she wrote Wideacre and it should have been a lot shorter.  The Other Boleyn Girl kept up the pace, right to the end. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Emma,

No I haven't read any of Margaret George's books.  I have put The Autobiography of Henry VIII into my shopping basket on Amazon.  Mind you I am not sure I should.

I have 17 books stacked up by bed to read, plus another 3 plastic tubs of books   Maybe I should read some of those first  No, I'll just buy more  

There are programs for those who drink too much, and those that gamble, maybe there should be a program, for those that have too many books.

Lorna


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Emma i have readThe 5 people u meet in Heaven and i loved it, it was just after i lost my dad last year and it brought me so much comfort it was strange my whole family read it ! Jodi Picoult The Pact is a great book.
Am just finishing Harry Potter again, then i got a choice of about 10 books that i picked up at a charity shop 10 books £3 !!
lol
lou xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

*Hello fellow book worms  (only just found this thread  )

I'm a massive James Paterson fan, just finished Quickie and The 6th Target, i get so so excited when a new one comes out 

Found a cheap book in Asda to tie me over till i find a new book, called Sex,Lies and online dating by Rachel Gibson, quite good actually an easy read for in the garden on a sunny day like today 

Any suggestions on what new book to get 

Sharon x*


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

*Hello there Sparkly Em (whos only about 8 miles form me   )

Yes, i used to read the Kay Scarpetta series aswell, if you liked them you'll love James Patterson.
There was a series of Alex Cross books that he did, you might remember the films, Kiss The Girls and Along came a Spider with Morgan Freeman. I think he may have finished them now, although the last one was sort of open ended, so he may be back 

I've always got a book on the go, helpfull at the minute with not sleeping very well *

*S x*


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am here and reading - loving the sexy reading pictures !!!

Having finished HP - and not yet re started the series I am reading Toxic Childhood how the modern world is damaging our children and what we can do about it!
this book sparked an international debate and makes interseting reading.

I have about 4 books yet to read and I like others on here always end up with a new one in my shopping basket  

Anyone read Tory Hayden  

Ive also got the new dorothy koomson book - her first book was excalent its next on my pile to be read . . . . 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

yes Emma, Tory writes about children with behavioural problems and elective mutism (her speciality) 


Lou any chance I could borrow "5 people u meet in Heaven" when we meet up next month  

Nice to see this thread pick up again, Sorry Bels extra modding for you  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

*Ahh, that is romantic, my DP has never picked up a book since i met him  except the baby book, so he can tell me how I should be feeling and what MY body's doing  

Em - Sex, lies and online dating is about a woman whose murdering her dates, and the police office trying to find the woman, it is good though. You should have a chat with Kitten, she met her hubby online aswell 

I'll have a look out for the books you have all mentioned, I love getting a new book 

Sharon*


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

*Thats why he tells me i look lovely all the time, even when i know i dont - must be in the book  

Bless him for trying 

I love the thought of having a first date in a book shop, then finding the perfect book and cuddling up on the couch with a glass of wine and chocolates mmmmmmmmmmmm perfect evening.*


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

*NM sounds lovely, obviously cause you picked him 

Is he into the same type of books as you ??*


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

The dont need to know everything


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't know if anyone is interested, but I am having a clear out and have posted some books for sale.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107348.0

If you are interested, please let me know.

Chris


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Dizzi no probs on the book i will drag it out well will ask which family member actually has it at the mo !!
Em what did u think of it 
Am reading Micheal Connoly Last Coyote at the mo but am so tired dont seem to be getting very far 
happy reading 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Happy reading Em  

The Sex, Lies and Online dating I'm reading is getting a bit raunchy now  well worth a read


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mind if I join in? Only just realised there was a book worms thread. I feel lost if I don't have a book on the go. Will read anything really, mainly crime thrillers or people like Belinda Jones and Freya North. I have way too many books at home and can't resist the offers they have at Tesco.

Just finished reading Getting rid of Matthew about a woman who is having an affair only when he leaves his wife and moves in with her she realises she doesn't want him but she can't get rid of him. Parts of it were quite funny but Helen, the main character, just wasn't likeable and the way she acts just isn't plausible so I nearly didn't finish it. Thankfully it was one my sis lent me so I didn't waste any money on it. 

Now onto Michael Crichton, NEXT. Seems good so far.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Let me know what you think of it Em. Half of me wanted everything to turn out ok the rest made me want to   the   woman.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just finished Chart Throb by Ben Elton. So funny and made, it realy takes the mickey out of the x factor. Then went on to Runaway by Martina Cle, lover her books but they are a bit full on.

Not sure whats next for me, only have time to read in the school hols really.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Michael Connoly - The Narrows it is fab so far but all of his books are good.
lou xx


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Hey guys

Just found this thread.  I'm currently a more avid reader than normal due to being off work after wrist surgery.
Have read loads while i've been off and have at last managed to finish the HPotter series.  Fab, but a bit disapointede at the end.
Most recently finished Jodi Picult Keeping faith, and have now moved on to Kim Edwards the memory keepers daughter.  Not really into it yet though.
I've gor a few satcked up to read at the moment but will keep a look out for The Olive Readers.  Is it in Tesco or Asda maybe??

Hope to cahe to you soon
Exx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Have worked through a few since I last came on here. The Goblet of Fire finally got finished having stopped half way through to read Pillow Talk by Freya North (love her books - especially how there's normally a link with characters from her other books somewhere in there).

Tunnels - possibly the new Harry Potter. It's about a boy called Will Burrows who loves digging tunnels with his father. They discover an underground world which is really scary. There's definitely an opening to more books which is good as I really enjoyed it. 

Now gone back to a Michael Ridpath. He does crime thrillers based in the financial world which are ace. Next - once it arrives from Amazon is Carbonel and the Kingdom of Carbonel. Me and my sister used to read them when we were kids but can't find anyone else who's heard of them so when I was buying something else I popped them in my cart as well. Can't wait, and want to tell my sis but will probably try to surprise her with them.

Emma - glad I wasn't the only one who couldn't stand getting rid of Matthew, though I did make it through to the end in the hopes she'd get her comeuppance.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll pm you in case someone looks on here who hasn't got that far yet.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm halfway through "the five people you meet in heaven" its good so far.  Thanks for the recommendations

Next book will be "the lovely bones" recommended by a girl at work, will let you know.

Emmalottie, who is "chart throb" by ??

Shelley xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Everybody  

I have only just found this thread, I love reading!!!!

At the moment I am reading Stephen King, The Cell, has anyone read this? It is really scary and a bit gory but honestly it is so hard to put down. xx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

me too.  Just got into thrillers as my usual style of  books would be Irish authors like Maeve Binchy, Patricia Scanlon, Sheila o'Flanaghan, Started reading Lynda La Plant (sp) on holiday, and it was fab.  Isn't it great how cheap you can buy books from Tescos!.  Any other good thriller you would recommend?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

nicolat - have you tried Kathy Reichs? Bit like Patricia Cornwell but the main character isn't quite as perfect as Kay Scarpetta (who I used to really like but she's starting to get on my nerves a bit now).

Jonathon Kellerman is quite good too, though they can get a bit samey.

wanttobeamummy - not read the cell. Used to read loads of Stephen King but not done in a while. May give it a go.

Will have to try chart throb after what you've all said about it. Also looking forward to the new Minette Walters and the sequel to Chocolat coming out in small paperback.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello all!!

Just found this thread whilst posting about my missing moggy!!  I too am a complete book worm and have to say that I have just read to very fab books by Carole Matthews called the Chocolate Lovers Club and the Chocolate Lovers Diet-V good if you like chick lit!!!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya nicolat, I have not read any other good thrillers for a while, this Stephen King one is the first thriller I have read for ages but if I read any more soon (I am sure I will) I will let you know x

Tinkerbelle them books sound great, they combine my 2 favourite things, reading and chocolate, fab! x

Cath I used to read Patricia Cornwell and the main lady, Kay used to get on my nerves a little, think I will give Kathy Reichs a go, thanks   This Stephen King one is really good, my hubby works nights and I get scared reading it when I am alone   x

I love Martina Cole, my Grandma introduced me to Martina Cole   For those ladies who have read Martina Cole know why this is shocking, she can be a little rude but a good read  

Happy Reading girls


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Cath - thanks will look out for a Kathy Reichs book - anyone in particular or are they all much of the same?

Wanttobeaum - thanks must try a Martina Cole.  I like a bit of rude .  Used to read Jilly Cooper - had to read them with the cover off!!!!.

Haven't got stuck into a good book from I came home from my hols.  Read so many then!!!.
Now who should I start with first?................


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya

I finished the cell book by stephen king and I was well annoyed with the ending  

The next one I am starting is called The Temple I think, will go and have a look in a min, I seem to choose books with the most boring titles!


----------



## jo100 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi everybody, just found this thread! What a fab idea!

I'm a complete book addict - have book shelves bursting at the seams with books waiting to be read and currently have about 16 books out of the library!!

I've just read The Memory Keepers Daughter and thought it was excellent, really beautifully written.  Also love anything by Jodi Piccoult or Anita Shreve.  

I read 5 people you meet in heaven and The lovely Bones a while back and thought they were both absolutely brilliant.

Got Stephen King's Cell to read, but have been warned about the ending!  I just read Lisey's Story by him and absolutely loved loved loved it! 

Currently reading 'Bitter Sweets' by Roopa Farooki - about an indian family spanning several decades.  It's really lighthearted and quite funny, exactly what I need right now to uplift me!  I'd definitely recommend it.

jo xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya and welcome Jo  

I also have books everywhere! Don't know what to do with them all, can't bring myself to throw them away but I really do need the space they are taking up!

Oh the Cell is a fantastic book, could not put it down and it really did scare me, but I am a big wuss! Hope you enjoy it.

I just read Dean Koontz Life Expectancy and it was fab! Hubby is not a big reader but even he loved this book and could not put it down, nicolat this is a great thriller. Highly reccomend it.

Also think Jodi Piccoult is really good, I am struggling getting into the Temple book, just got Dream Catcher Stephen King, has anyone read this? Any good?

xx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Jo - welcome  I bought memory keepers daughter at the airport, haven't started it yet, but might give it a go soon.

wantobeamum- will have to get life expectancy.  Have you read Relentless by Simon Kernick.  I really enjoyed it.  

night night all, happy reading

Nicky


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi nicolat

I have not read that but I will keep an eye out for it, thanks   xx


----------



## jo100 (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah I really enjoyed Life Expectancy too - altho I've read a few of Dean Koontz, some are great while others I felt seem to be churned out to meet his 1 book a year deadline!

Oh I hope you enjoy The Memory Keeper's Daughter girls!  Obviously the issues of pregnancy and babies are a bit close to home but if you get past that it's still a wonderfully well written book.

jo xx


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Memory keepers daughter is a good read.. i liked it, hope you do too.
I've strated Enduring love by Ian Mcewan, and
I would like the Olive readers next !

I too like Jodi Picult and have read loads of her stuff!

Oh yes i'm also supposed to read my study books!!


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Ive just started Chart Throb, Ben Elton cause you lot said it was good  

I also saw the memory keepers daughter and was tempted, wish i'd read this before hand  

Oh well, let me know if its any good

Sharon x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Just finished, The Lovely bones by Alice Sebold, quite a good read, but it is about a teenage girl who has been murdered, so some may find it depressing

Off to the library later so will look for Chart Throb and memory keepers daughter

Shelley xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Luckly I only watch X-factor to have a cringe at the people who are really bad  

Book seems good though

S x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I started reading Atonement last week and although it started slowly I'm now hooked and can't wait to finish. I've not seen the film but now want to - just hope Joe Wright doesn't make as much of a hash as he did of Pride and Prejudice.

Nicolat = I think the first few Kathy Reichs have a french word in the title - like death du jour, graves secrets. Best to start with those as there's a running thread of characters and relationships but the main stories stand alone so you can read any and enjoy them.


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks Cath, I'll certainly give her a go.  I luv when they carry the characters onto future books.  Its as well we have our books, tv is rubbish at the moment, sports, sports and more sports.

hope everyone had a good weekend, it just goes in too quickly.

Nicky x


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm new to this thread, and am addicted to books! Am in a book group at my local library and run another one myself, so I love discussing what everyone's reading. Have just read all of the pages of this thread and am sure someone mentioned maybe starting a reading group on FF, but couldn't find any more about it. Did it ever happen? I'd be interested in joining in!


At the moment, my favourite books are:- "Rebecca" by Daphne du Maurier, "The Kite Runner" by Khaled Hosseini, "Shadow of the Wind" by Carlos Ruiz Zafon and "One Big Damn Puzzler" by John Harding. Can't choose between them really. Anyone else like them?

Happy Reading!
H x


----------



## jo100 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi H

This thread is great for book worms isn't it!  Yes I love Rebecca, have read it a few times, and thought The Kite Runner was absolutely amazing, couldn't stop thinking about it for ages afterwards, I'll be interested to see what the film is like.  I read Shadow of the Wind and thought it was good but not mind blowing, and haven't read the John Harding one (but I have read 'what we did on our holidays' by him and thought that was great!)

I'm currently reading Pig Island by Mo Hayder.  I loved her previous stuff, particularly Tokyo, but I'm 300 pages in and it just isn't gripping me...  will struggle on tho!

jo xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya and welcome hrq  

I was just wondering if anyone had read the DeathStalker books? Cant remember who wrote them. I am working a lot these days and don't have a lot of time to read  , tried reading Stephen King dream catcher but just cant seem to get into it  

Hope your all ok  
xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh I would love that, count me in!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

three with me 

I am in middel of yet another Michael Connoly book
Chasing the Dime i enjoy his books so much  what will i do when i have read them all only got 3 more to do and then right up to date with them.
lol
lou
xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Can I be 4 !!

I am in the middle of Stephen King's Pet Semmetry at the moment.  Lined up next I have Stephen King's Firestarter.  I fancied going back to the good old books - last time I read Pet Semmetry I was 13. 

T xx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I am  a complete bookworm and would love to join your reading group.  Just read the new Mitch Albion book and Jodi Piccoult.  Generally try to read a good range of books and genre.
Love Angela


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi there bookworms!

Hope you're engrossed in a fab read at the mo, there's nothing better!

I would definitely be up for being in a bookgroup, Emmalottie. I don't think it matters how many of us there are really. We could all arrange to read the same book and then maybe meet in the chatroom somewhere at a prearranged date and time and chat about it. As long as there are at least 2 or 3 of us there each time, we can have a discussion. Maybe once a month? 

In the group that I run, we all put book suggestions in and pull them out one at a time. That way we get to read a range of different types of books. If someone doesn't fancy a particular book, they don't have to take part in that month's meet up.

If we do go ahead, can I please request that we meet up towards the middle of the month, as my two other book groups meet during the first week of each month, so I always end up cramming to read both books!

What do you reckon?
H x


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Me again!

Have just noticed near the top of the hobby talk section, there's a thread about hobby talks in the chatroom. So we can arrange to book the chatroom, hopefully for a regular slot.
H x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Think that is a fab idea, I have never been in chat though, always been too scared   How about a new thread? It might attract more people? xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Perhaps if we all thought of a couple of books we would like to suggest amnd then put the ideas to each other in chat.  Or we could post them on here with a short synopsis so we could discuss them in chat and then make a decission 

I think we need a good selection though because people have differant tastes.  

Also perhaps if we could suggest some "older" books too like the Stephen King classics   Rather then just new books 

Let me know if you get stuck booking chat. 

T xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Tash - I wouldn't have a flipping clue how to book chat   

WTBAM - Are you happy to venture into chat?

I imagine our first problem will be finding something we haven't read   . We all read so much on here xxxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes I will go into chat, sure I will be fine as I will be chatting about one of my most favorite things to do!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I am cool with reading books I have already read.  I also can generally read most things or will at least give them a go !!! 

T xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm scared of horror books  a night in chat sounds good to me


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Count me in please   but please no Stephen King   I don't sleep very much at the moment as it is  

Still trying to read Chart Throb but just can't get in to it for some reason  


Shelley xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

So far then we've got

Hrq
WTBAM
Lou F
Tashja
Angela
EmmaLottie - me 
Shelley

Brilliant    

Shall I make a list of book suggestions over the weekend?


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Bookworms!

Shall we arrange a convenient time to meet up in the chatroom for an initial chat, so we can sort out how things will be organised? I've got plenty of time this weekend if the rest of you are free. Maybe we all suggest a couple of books each to start with?

Shelley - I really struggled with Chart Throb too. I was dying to read it for ages, but only managed about a quarter of it before I gave up. Really disappointing. I just don't think it was very well written, but a great idea for a story.

H x


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

count me in too please.  Don't know anything about the chatroom, is it easy to get into?.  

Have got a booked called Harvest, by Tess Gerritsen, neighbour lent it to me.  Has anyone read this? I think its quite an old book!.  

can't wait to start our bookclub 

Nicky


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hiya bookworms!

Can I join the book club?  I'd really love to, but I too am really scared of horror books   Too active an imagination and DH travels for work during the week most weeks so can't be alone after reading a scary book  !

Thanks girls, can't wait to get started!

Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Nicola 

I have read most of Tess Gerritsen's books - I thought they were quite good.  

I love Patricia Cornwell and Kathy Reichs - if you like Tess Gerritsen then you will like both these 

T xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello bookworms!! 

I'm gatecrashing now!!     I can generally get through a book a day, depending on the subject matter!! Being off on Mat leave gives me plenty of time too!!    

I've just finished reading 'The School Run' by Sophie King. Quite good actually!!

I'll pretty much read anything but not really a fan of fantasy stories. Absolutely LOVE horrors!!

I'm up for the book group too!!

Mandy xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Fellow Book Clubbers

I am here to offer a service of opening a private sub room of chat with a password on a night of your choice

Great Idea to begin an official book club, give me a day or two and I will sort out a new thread and list on a first post for you.

First I need Ideas on your new thread name, when you might meet and how it all works 

Ps Count me in too (not sure I will read all books chosen, but I will read the back covers)

~Dizzi~


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Sounds good, Emmalottie. A very accurate name too!
I'm up for that if everyone else likes it.

Any ideas on when we'd like to meet? As I've mentioned, the middle of the month would be best for me. What about something like the third Sunday of each month? Or is another night better for you? I'm usually home on a Sunday, so nothing else should get in the way of it. Plus, if we plan it for early evening, we can still get an early night to curl up with our books!

What does everyone else think?

Thanks, Dizzi Squirrel, for organising things for us. Much appreciated!
Hx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I am easy with when/time for chats. 

We also need to start the exciting task of choosing our first book !! 

Love the name of the thread too !!  Thanks Dizzi ((hugs))

T xx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

All sounds great ladies........ Looking forward to it.  Reading Paul Auster at the mo... it's a bit of a wierd book! 'Travels in the Scriptorium'
A x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wednesdays work for me as I am in chat for Newbie night


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Fantastic name Emmalottie! 

Wednesday sounds fine to me   Looking forward to it. xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Wednesday is good for me.  Sundays I spend in front of the TV   but I wont tell you watching what  

Shelley xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Wednesdays aren't very good for me as I go to another group on that night.   Sorry.

Any other night is good for me.

Or, I could just post my thoughts on the thread?? I dont want to mess it up for everyone else!!


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

its all new to me!.  don't even know how to get in to the chat room   Is it user friendly!!!

looking forward to chatting with everyone


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh just noticed the time Emmalottie, ignore my pm  

I have never been to a book club, or been into a chat room so I am useless on that front    

Looking forward to chatting to you all xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Book clubs can work anyway you want them too. 

I guess we could have a weekly chat whereby each week we say "read to chapter 6" and then discuss it or we could do a fortnightly chat and say read the whole book and then discuss it in chat.  

Should we set  date to have the choice of 2 books on here by  

T xx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi All,

I run a book group, and go to another one, and it can be as flexible as you want it to be. We meet once a month and discuss a whole book. Some books now have discussion topics in the back, or you can often find reading group guides on the internet. Or just chat generally about a book. It doesn't have to be high brow! My memory is bad, so think I will get mixed up if we do a book in instalments, as I'll be reading other books around it!

Emmalottie - have replied to your PM before checking this thread, so no need to reply. Thanks for the message tho!

Having said that I can do Mondays, I think I might have to work next Monday till 8pm! Typical! Hopefully I can just join in as soon as I get home (about ten past) and see which books you've chosen. 

Are we all just posting two book choices on here before Sunday then? Will have a think . . . 

Are you all intending to buy each book? I might try to get some from the library, in case I don't like some of them. It gets expensive otherwise, although I love buying books!

I had my book group last night and we discussed "We Need to Talk about Kevin." Has anyone read it? Lots of stuff to talk about, although I found the book a bit heavy going in parts. Brilliant ending tho, gripping. Very contraversial topic, about a teenage boy who committed mass murder at his school in the USA, written from his mother's persective. Fictional. Interesting. I wonder what would motivate an author to write about a subject like that.

H x


----------



## jo100 (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry to veer off topic from the book club but had to tell you about the book I've just finished...  It's called The Book Thief and it's by Markus Zusak - it's about a young girl living in Nazi Germany and it's absolutely amazing.  Really, really easy to read in funny little chapters which are all beautifully written.  It had me smiling and blinking away tears by the end.  

I'm off to post a review on Amazon now!!

jo x


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Jo,
I read it a few months back and really enjoyed it.  It was one of those books that I couldn't put down and was then gutted when I had finished it.

I've also recently finished Lollipop Shoes by Joanne Harris, the follow up to Chocolate.  I couldn't put it down either.... stayed up all night reading it..... Brilliant book!!

Anglea x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I am about to start another Stephen King book - Firestarter !!  Might try IT after that - not read that for ages either. 

Going to have a look on Amazon for Book Thief and We Need To Talk About Kevin.  They both sound like great books !!! 

The one that made me cry recently was A Child Called It.  

Emma - Sounds great hun !! 

T xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh A Child Called It made me cry, fab book though. 

I will be there on Monday at 8, I might be a few mins late cause hubby starts work at 8 and I like to give him a kiss goodbye  

I will get my thinking cap on for some books, can they be anything? Or is there any definite no no's??

Also any basic instructions on how to get into chat? What do I look for when I get in? Sorry to be    but never been in a chat room before  

Speak soon ladies


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi All,

I've read The Book Thief and loved it. Brilliantly written, v moving. Would recommend it to everyone.

Am not working late Monday now so I'll be here with my book suggestions too.

To get into chat, you just click on the link at the top of the home page. Then click on "Enter chat room" . You need to be logged into FF as usual first. Give it a try before hand, just so you'll know what to do. Am off in there now to games room for the quiz!

H x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you hrq, I might pop into the chat room either very late or early in the day so it will be quiet!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks like your ready for a new thread, 
Can I suggest you each post about a book, with a short synopsis,
which can then be voted on in Chat or by a poll on here 

[info]Chatroom  Monday 12th November night at 8.15pm  
We will call the room The Library  and I will post a Password here at 8pm
Chatroom help ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15792.0
~Dizzi~


----------



## florencerusty (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi

Am I able to join this thread? I am a bit of bigtime reader right now.  Always been a bit, but devouring now!

Kate
x


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi bookworms

had a quick try last nite at getting into the chatroom.  Staight forward enough, ended up in the lounge   bit scarry but I did it  

Will be back with my book choice later.

Nicky xx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for sorting that, Dizzi Squirrel! It all sounds very exciting! A new room in the chatroom and everything! Looking forward to it.

Kate - of course you're welcome to join. The more, the merrier!

Will be back over the weekend with some book suggestions.
H x


----------



## florencerusty (Nov 6, 2007)

I suppose it all depends on taste but since being off work I have read loads and my two favourites so far are -

Lorna Landvik - Angry Housewives Eating Bon Bons (almost all time favourite in fact)

Kate Jacobs - The Friday Night Knitting Club

Am hoping for Terry Wogans - Wogan's Twelve for my birthday in a couple of weeks,

xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok I am going to go for a classic and a true life modern book

*Valley of the Dolls * 
A novel which relates the exploits and excesses of three women in showbusiness who learn the hard way that fame, fortune, beauty and stardom do not always lead to happiness.

*Just A Boy by Richard McCann*
One October night in 1975 Richard, aged five, was alone in the house with his three sisters. It was 3am and their mother hadn't come home yet. Next morning, the police arrived to take the children away. Their mother had become the first victim of a serial killer soon to become known as the 'Yorkshire Ripper'. Passed from one violent home to another, the children were forgotten by all except the press. As the salacious headlines multiplied, Richard and his sisters were never able to recover from their mother's murder. Whilst Richard tried to handle the terror of his violent upbringing, his sister struggled to deal with memories of sexual abuse. Without love or support they spiralled away from help or happiness. Then one day Richard McCann, having reached suicidal rock bottom, decided no one was going to rescue their lives but him. It was the beginning of an inspirational transformation. Now he is able to tell the story of how the forgotten children of violence suffer, and how they can heal. A heartbreaking, uplifting story of survival and hope.

T xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tash & Em -


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ohhhh Em - like the sound of both of them !!!

This is going to be a hard decission !!!

T xx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Bookworms, my taste in books can be quite varied, 2 different choices and very different

Kane & Abel by Jeffrey Archer - story about 2 men one a millionaire and the other a Polish immigrant and how their paths cross over a 60 year period in their struggle to make their fortunes.

How will I Know - Sheila O'Flanagan - an irish author!!! - very easy reading romantic novel about a women loosing her husband in tragic circumstances and how she goes about bringing up her daugher alone.

Any of the books so far would interest me. 

Nicky xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh god - I want to read them all too. 

Nicola - I have read books by Shiela O'Flanagan before - really enjoyed them but don't think I have red that one.  I also love Harry Bowling. 

I have a varied choice in books too - will read anything if I am desparate  

Have to say though I have not read any books by Jeffery Archer !!

T xx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Bookworms!

Here's my book choices:-

_*"The Island" by Victoria Hislop*_
On the brink of a life changing decision, Alexis longs to find out about her mother's past. But Sofia has never spoken of it. All she admits to is growing up in a small Cretan village. When Alexis decides to visit Crete, however, Sofia gives her daughter a letter to take to an old friend. Arriving in Plaka, Alexis is astonished to see that it lies a stone's throw from Greece's former leper colony. Then she hears the story of her great grandmother Eleni and her daughters, and a family rent by tragedy, war and passion. She discovers how intimately she is connected with the island, and how secrecy holds them all in its powerful grip. . .

_*"The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs*_
It starts almost by accident: the women who buy their knitting needles and wool from Georgia's store linger for advice, for a coffee, for a chat and before they know it, every Friday night is knitting night. And as the needles clack, and the garments grow, the conversation moves on from patterns and yarn to life, love and everything. These women are of different ages, from different backgrounds and facing different problems, but they are drawn together by threads of affection that prove as durable as the sweaters they knit.
(This last one was recommended/suggested by Florencerusty too!)

These are two that have been on my shelf for ages, waiting to be chosen.

Any ideas on how we will choose the book we do for the group? I suppose if we have a list of all the suggestions, we could each put them in order of choice and see which are the most popular? This would probably work best if someone volunteers to compile everyone's views tho! Then we could work down the book list one at a time. Any ideas on how we can make this work, or has someone clever already sussed out what to do?

Looking forward to Monday evening!
H xx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Bookworms,

not sure how this works at all.  All the books sound good!.

Can't wait to get started


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've just reorganised my 'library' today so I will put a couple of suggestions together tomorrow. xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Need to think out the details a bit morebut would anyone be interested in a "book swap shop"

I.e. I list my books which I have read/finished with and other members list theirs.  I look at the other lists and decide I want to read a book they have on their list so I PM them and they then look at my list to see if there is something they want to swap ther book for.  Each party would bear the cost for postage. 

Any one interested 

T xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought about putting a thread on the items for sale thread but call it "bookworms swap shop" and then we can have all our lists on there. 

Have a page of rules at the start like you must have a list to swap, swapping only no selling, etc. 

T xx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Sounds like a really good idea, Tashja! Go for it!

Emmalottie - I don't really know how an online poll works, but it sounds good! Does it compile our votes for us, so we'll know which is the most popular book? Sorry if I'm being dumb!!

I'll bring some nice cakes with me to the "Library" tomorrow. Keep us going thru our chat!

H x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok - will clear it with Admin (not sure if this is necessary but better to be safe then sorry !!) and then I will set up a thread and add my list of "swaps" 

Does anyone have any ideas for "rules" they wuld like to appear on the first post 

T xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Thread given the ok by admin. 

A lot of the mods have books to swap too so have made it a general thread !!  Please feel free to add your lists of books !!

T xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

excellent idea Tashja hunni 
Will sort my list out and post when I'm done 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tashja if your around later would you mind setting a poll up for the book choices, as I wont have chance before 7pm see you later in chat the subroom "library" Password to be posted here just as I open the room 
at 8pm for 8.15pm

~Dizzi~


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

No problems Dizzi !!!

If we can all have our books listed on here by midday and I will set the poll up then !!

T xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Vote starts in 10 mins !!!

T xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Just had a thought - I better be a quick reader because I am going to have to buy the book to read and can't get to town until Wednesday !!!

T xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry I didn't get a chance to suggest any books, but you all have done a stellar job!  There were so many interesting looking books to choose from!  I've made my choice and hope to join you all in the chat room later as long as my DS permits it.  

Angiexxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Prehaps a week is too short what about aiming for two weeks or a month 

Tashja  hun
I finished work early after all so have just got in - See you all later 

~Dizzi~


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

2 weeks or longer would be better for me too !!

T xx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

me too.  Hopefully there will be no problem getting the chosen book 

See you all later

Nicky


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Hope you dont mind me popping in ladies.
Im a complete bookworm and i just wanted to say that i thought 'The Island' was a great book. I took it to Ibiza with me on a 2 night girlie 'Pacha' holiday and i couldnt put it down! My friend wanted to chat and sunbathe and i just wanted to read and sunbathe  

Other books which i thought were fab (sorry if im repeating other posts, i havent read back) are:

Sophie Hannah - Hurting Distance
Dorothy Koomson - My Best Friends Girl, The Cupid Effect and Marshmallows for Breakfast
Louise Candlish - Since I Dont Have You.

I enjoyed them all. I get all my books from Asda!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Password for the library is bookworms  
I am going to open it now, after the *last person * leaves the room it disapears


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ATCC - I loved my best friends girl, and was a bit dispointed with marshmellows for breakfast, although it was still an enjoyable read

I have opened the library in Chat see you there


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

I dont where it is    i feel like there is a party and ive lost the address xx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Angela,

Go into chatroom and click on library. Then use password - bookworms to get in! x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone about  or are you still in Chat ?
have you decided on your Book and format ? 
so I can start you a new thread 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Emma Lottie, Hope you are feeling better   We picked The Island

Hoping to get a copy from the library on Thursday

Shelley xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi bookworms!

Sorry I missed last nights chat!  I would say that my DH and DS were demanding my attention, but the truth is that I fell asleep at about 7:30 last night    Really sorry, but I will be going to get a copy of the Island.  When do we need to have it read by?

Angiexxx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Bookworms!

Enjoyed our "library" chat last night, so thanks very much!

As you can see from the poll, _"The Island" by Victoria Hislop _  was the chosen book. We've arranged to discuss it on Monday 10th December, to give everyone lots of time to read it.

We also mentioned meeting up next Monday evening in the chatroom too, just for a general book chat. We can compare notes on favourites etc and recommendations.

Hope those dates are convenient, and that we are ok to book the library again.

Thinking ahead - what does everyone think about using the runner-up book in the poll as our January read? It was "The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs. Then it gives everyone plenty of time to get hold of it, or put it on their Christmas lists!

Thanks again to Dizzi Squirrel for organising everything for us!

Emmalottie & Angel129 - sorry you missed it! Hope you can make it next time x

Happy Reading Everyone! 
H x


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Bookworms, enjoyed chatting last night.  

I ordered the island on Amazon this morning and got it for 1p - can't beat that!!, plus the postage - Hopefully it won't take too long to arrive so that I can get stuck in!.

chat later 

Nicky xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Sorry i missed it too am away in Ireland at the mo and getting online wasnt easy till today when i got proper line thing instead of WIFI which is naff here    
Will get hold of The Island and get on with it asap. Might take a look on Amazon    
catch ya's later
lol
Lou


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Nicky, thanks for the idea about buying it used from Amazon.  I got a copy for 1p too    Saved me loads as I was about to send DH out to buy it from the grocery.

I agree with the second choice for our December book!  (It's the one I voted for anyway!)  It'll be on my amazon wish list if we decide we'll go along with that one next.

Angiexxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

am on amazon at mo looking for The Island but i cant work out what the delivery charges are


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Lou, delivery to Belfast was only £2.75


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

great thanks will go n order one then  i get abit worried when things arnt clearly stated !!!

Have just read the info on book and realised that i have actually been to Spinalonga a few years ago it was fab and we really enjoyed our trip there n Elounda. So i should enjoy the read.

PC just crashed so now i off to order book


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Lou - is that a small Greek island?. If so, we have been there as well.  Many years ago when we first went to Crete.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Yes it's where the Lepers where !! we loved it there had a very funny tour guide who i ended up copying all the way round, it still comes up when we all get together(ones that went) It is lovley.
Everytime i go onto Amazon my pc crashes so i may leave getting the book today and maybe see if i can get it in a charity shop instead or raid my sis's books shelves am sure she will have it.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ordered my copy off Amazon - couldn't find it anywhere in town 

T xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Only thing with Amazon is that you have to make sure that the book is being shipped from the UK or else you get stuck with international postage charges.  I almost made that mistake, but I am extra thick, at least that's what my DH says.  

Angiexxx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

if anyones interested, they are doing the Friday night knitting club in tescos for £4.00 or 2 for £7.00.  Hard to beat that!!!  Is that definitely the next choice, if so might get it as well.


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

I think it makes sense to have that as our next book, as it came second in the poll.
Speak out loud and clear if anyone objects!
Otherwise, put _"The Friday Night Knitting Club" by Kate Jacobs _  on your Christmas list!
H x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

New thread this Way ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120038.msg1710925#msg1710925

H, Ive used your post as the basis for the new thread 

Nicolat WOW thats a great price for the second book!


----------

